# La mia ex compagna mi tradiva o sono solo coincidenze?



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa  (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'! 
grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Marzo 2014)

Non ho capito la questione dell'ano scuro e rugoso... Che vuol dire?


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ho capito la questione dell'ano scuro e rugoso... Che vuol dire?


Si infatti mi scuso per i particolari anatomici, ma ho deciso di scrivere tutto perché non ci capisco più niente, ma mi dava il sospetto che lo usasse per tradirmi, non so se mi spiego, ma noi non avevamo avuto assieme più rapporti anali da molto tempo!


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ho capito la questione dell'ano scuro e rugoso... Che vuol dire?


Io più che altro non ho ben capito la questione della vagina ben chiusa e stretta...io credevo non dipendesse dall'uso che se ne fa!


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io più che altro non ho ben capito la questione della vagina ben chiusa e stretta...io credevo non dipendesse dall'uso che se ne fa!


Mah, che vuoi capire.

Capisco che questo forum è agonizzante, e lo è, per svariati motivi. Allo stesso modo comprendo come qualcuno tenti di rianimarlo con storielle piccanti. Un po' come le dipartite per Zanzibar della moglie di Tobia.

Si vede che qualche "animatore" oggi c'ha tempo.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io più che altro non ho ben capito la questione della vagina ben chiusa e stretta*...io credevo non dipendesse dall'uso che se ne fa*!


Infatti, in verità la signora faceva uso di abbondante vitamina E.


----------



## Eliade (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, che vuoi capire.
> 
> Capisco che questo forum è agonizzante, e lo è, per svariati motivi. Allo stesso modo comprendo come qualcuno tenti di rianimarlo con storielle piccanti. Un po' come le dipartite per Zanzibar della moglie di Tobia.
> 
> Si vede che qualche "animatore" oggi c'ha tempo.


E ti pare poco? E' un bel problema avere tempo oggi....:up:

Comunque era giusto così, per capire...:nuke:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Si infatti mi scuso per i particolari anatomici, ma ho deciso di scrivere tutto perché non ci capisco più niente, ma mi dava il sospetto che lo usasse per tradirmi, non so se mi spiego, ma noi non avevamo avuto assieme più rapporti anali da molto tempo!


Vai a fare analisi per aids, clamidia, ecc. Chiedi al medico.
Il resto è passato.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Mi dispiace che vi siate soffermati solo su alcuni particolari, ho specificato che non volevo essere volgare, ed ho scritto su questo blog tutto quello che mi pareva utile per capirci qualcosa visto che di sicuro non posso parlare di queste cose con il vicino di casa, non ho quindi tempo da perdere come qualcuno ha insinuato, non sto scrivendo storie pseudo-erotiche per eccitarmi od eccitare e nemmeno per prendere in giro qualcuno o ridere!
scusatemi per lo sfogo ma mi sembrava doveroso, un grazie a chi darà una risposta seria!


----------



## morfeo78 (2 Marzo 2014)

Già dal titolo senza leggere il 3d volevo risponderti: "ma se la storia è passata, cosa te frega sapere se si o no??"

Ma per educazione, letto tutto e quoto brunetta. 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai a fare analisi per aids, clamidia, ecc. Chiedi al medico.
> Il resto è passato.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Già dal titolo senza leggere il 3d volevo risponderti: "ma se la storia è passata, cosa te frega sapere se si o no??"
> 
> Ma per educazione, letto tutto e quoto brunetta.


Dopo 6 anni di convivenza non credo basti dire, "ormai è passata" o almeno io non ci riesco, è vero corna o no ormai non importa ma sto cercando di capire con ogni mezzo, questo compreso, con chi ho condiviso la mia vita tutto questo tempo, cosa nascondeva questa persona ed in che giro si sarà messa, ora questo mi spaventa, purtroppo quando si è innamorati tante cose non si vedono ed a volte pensiamo siano solo tante coincidenze, ma poi a mente fredda incominci a ragionare e certe cose fanno veramente male e ti tormentano!


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

:unhappy:


----------



## Buscopann (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Dopo 6 anni di convivenza non credo basti dire, "ormai è passata" o almeno io non ci riesco, *è vero corna o no ormai non importa ma sto cercando di capire con ogni mezzo, questo compreso, con chi ho condiviso la mia vita tutto questo tempo, cosa nascondeva questa persona ed in che giro si sarà messa*, ora questo mi spaventa, purtroppo quando si è innamorati tante cose non si vedono ed a volte pensiamo siano solo tante coincidenze, ma poi a mente fredda incominci a ragionare e certe cose fanno veramente male e ti tormentano!


Non serve a niente. Conserva il bello di quello che hai vissuto. La sofferenza col tempo passerà. Scorprire i perché e i per come non ti fa evolvere, ma ti lega solo a un passato che non c'è più.
Segui i consigli di Brunetta e per il resto affronta la vita con lo stesso entusiasmo di quando hai conosciuto lei 6 anni fa.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Dopo 6 anni di convivenza non credo basti dire, "ormai è passata" o almeno io non ci riesco, è vero corna o no ormai non importa ma sto cercando di capire con ogni mezzo, questo compreso, con chi ho condiviso la mia vita tutto questo tempo, cosa nascondeva questa persona ed in che giro si sarà messa, ora questo mi spaventa, purtroppo quando si è innamorati tante cose non si vedono ed a volte pensiamo siano solo tante coincidenze, ma poi a mente fredda incominci a ragionare e certe cose fanno veramente male e ti tormentano!


Prima fai le analisi.
Poi potrai preoccuparti dei sentimenti.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> :unhappy:


No carissima, non te la puoi cavare cosi a buon mercato, ero proprio in cerca di un tuo parere su chi guarda il contorno dell'ano della compagna con la lente di ingrandimento per capire se e quanti ne ha presi, e che trova la vagina stretta stretta come nuova!

Qui il tuo contributo è determinante.

Scherzi a parte d'accordo che il mondo è bello perchè è vario, variopinto, e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ma nonostante qui se ne sia lette di ogni ci vuole fervida immaginazione per arrivare ad ispezionare gli anfratti della compagna per scoprire quanti ne può aver soddisfatti e se e dove.

Per non parlare delle autoreggenti e delle  macchioline bianche in auto, una non può mangiarsi un activia in santa pace????

Come ha scritto qualcuno è domenica e tanto tempo a disposizione può essere speso male male.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima fai le analisi.
> Poi potrai preoccuparti dei sentimenti.


Grazie Brunetta per il tuo serio consiglio, ci avevo già pensato ed adesso sono un po' inpanicato per questo, credi abbia frequentato giri strani o pensi possa essere solo una mia paranoia? non ci posso credere, ma ci sono tante cose strane, adesso lei è quasi sparita e si è isolata dai suoi e dai miei amici in maniera morbosa e questo sta creando disagio non solo a me ma a tutti i nostri conoscenti!


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Una storia molto romantica...


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No carissima, non te la puoi cavare cosi a buon mercato, ero proprio in cerca di un tuo parere su chi guarda il contorno dell'ano della compagna con la lente di ingrandimento per capire se e quanti ne ha presi, e che trova la vagina stretta stretta come nuova!
> 
> Qui il tuo contributo è determinante.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo c'è tanta gente che fa sesso con il proprio partner solo in posizione classica, in maniera molto casta, ed al buio, è chiaro che forse così certi particolari non si notano!
Comunque ribadisco che ho deciso di scrivere qui tutti i particolari in maniera spudorata perché di persona per ovvi motivi non posso farlo, ma ci voglio capire qualcosa!

CHIEDO QUINDI CORTESEMENTE A CHI RITIENE LA MIA STORIA FALSA OD OFFENSIVA DI PASSARE OLTRE, NON SIETE OBBLIGATI A DARE UN PARERE MA NEMMENO A PRENDERE IN GIRO CHI PIU' VOLTE HA CHIESTO GENTILMENTE UN PARERE SERIO.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> *Purtroppo c'è tanta gente che fa sesso con il proprio partner solo in posizione classica, in maniera molto casta, ed al buio, è chiaro che forse così certi particolari non si notano!*
> Comunque ribadisco che ho deciso di scrivere qui tutti i particolari in maniera spudorata perché di persona per ovvi motivi non posso farlo, ma ci voglio capire qualcosa!
> 
> CHIEDO QUINDI CORTESEMENTE A CHI RITIENE LA MIA STORIA FALSA OD OFFENSIVA DI PASSARE OLTRE, NON SIETE OBBLIGATI A DARE UN PARERE MA NEMMENO A PRENDERE IN GIRO CHI PIU' VOLTE HA CHIESTO GENTILMENTE UN PARERE SERIO.


No scusa niente di offensivo ma non puoi dirmi che sia 'normale' controllare queste cose eh.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No scusa niente di offensivo ma non puoi dirmi che sia 'normale' controllare queste cose eh.


Di sicuro non ho controllato con la lente in maniera morbosa non sono un ginecologo, ma certe cose o cambiamenti della tua donna le percepisci e le noti, in certe posizioni, come credo possa capitare per la donna nei confronti dei genitali del proprio uomo, salvo avere rapporti stile i nostri nonni!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Grazie Brunetta per il tuo serio consiglio, ci avevo già pensato ed adesso sono un po' inpanicato per questo, credi abbia frequentato giri strani o pensi possa essere solo una mia paranoia? non ci posso credere, ma ci sono tante cose strane, adesso lei è quasi sparita e si è isolata dai suoi e dai miei amici in maniera morbosa e questo sta creando disagio non solo a me ma a tutti i nostri conoscenti!


Può essere qualunque cosa.
Lei mi sembra adulta e responsabile di sé.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Di sicuro non ho controllato con la lente in maniera morbosa non sono un ginecologo, ma certe cose o cambiamenti della tua donna le percepisci e le noti, in certe posizioni, come credo possa capitare per la donna nei confronti dei genitali del proprio uomo, salvo avere rapporti stile i nostri nonni!


Questo lo capisco.
Forse viene trovato strano perché la funzione principale dell'ano comporta di per sé cambiamenti.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Di sicuro non ho controllato con la lente in maniera morbosa non sono un ginecologo, ma certe cose o cambiamenti della tua donna le percepisci e le noti, in certe posizioni, come credo possa capitare per la donna nei confronti dei genitali del proprio uomo, salvo avere rapporti stile i nostri nonni!


Dici?


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Dici?


Aaaa... è vero dimenticavo voi donne non lo vedete, non lo toccate e non lo l.....e, le donne che fanno queste cose sono capitate solo a me! Scusami se sono stato forse volgare od offensivo ma siamo nel 2014, pensavo certi tabù fossero superati! Comunque purtroppo stiamo divagando non era mia intenzione parlare di sesso!


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Aaaa... è vero dimenticavo voi donne non lo vedete, non lo toccate e non lo l.....e, le donne che fanno queste cose sono capitate solo a me! Scusami se sono stato forse volgare od offensivo ma siamo nel 2014, pensavo certi tabù fossero superati! Comunque purtroppo stiamo divagando non era mia intenzione parlare di sesso!


Ahahahah ma che tabù e tabù. A me ha infastidito questo ' Lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava'.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Aaaa... è vero dimenticavo voi donne non lo vedete, non lo toccate e non lo l.....e, le donne che fanno queste cose sono capitate solo a me! Scusami se sono stato forse volgare od offensivo ma siamo nel 2014, pensavo certi tabù fossero superati! Comunque purtroppo stiamo divagando non era mia intenzione parlare di sesso!



Errore!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nessuno ha sostenuto che le donne che fanno sesso anale non sono anche nel forum, ma che non si è mai sentito di un uomo che va a guardare e trova anomalo il contorno dell'ano della compagna. E si tranquilizza invece perchè la stessa, sposata per anni e con una lunga convivenza, ha la vagina stretta stretta.
> 
> Insomma, lei ti avrà pure tratido con dei ventenni, ma se fai queste cose, insomma, anche lei, che ti mantiene pure, con la quale non fai sesso, qualche ragione di essere insoddisfatta del vostro rapporto lo ha.
> 
> Forse non ti lascia per non metterti in mezzo alla strada?


Mi sa che hai mischiato due storie, o sbaglio?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nessuno ha sostenuto che le donne che fanno sesso anale non sono anche nel forum, ma che non si è mai sentito di un uomo che va a guardare e trova anomalo il contorno dell'ano della compagna. E si tranquilizza invece perchè la stessa, sposata per anni e con una lunga convivenza, ha la vagina stretta stretta.
> 
> Insomma, lei ti avrà pure tratido con dei ventenni, ma se fai queste cose, insomma, anche lei, che ti mantiene pure, con la quale non fai sesso, qualche ragione di essere insoddisfatta del vostro rapporto lo ha.
> 
> Forse non ti lascia per non metterti in mezzo alla strada?


Ma questo è Valerio, non è quello dell'amante nero.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ahahahah ma che tabù e tabù. A me ha infastidito questo ' Lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava'.


Infatti prima ho detto che ho scritto spudoratamente tutti i particolari visto che non ci metto la faccia, era per descrivere il genere di persona, se questo poteva servire, che talaltro a me piaceva e piace molto, mi attraeva proprio per il suo aspetto non convenzionale e di lei mi piaceva proprio quel particolare anatomico, insomma per dire che è una donna che di sicuro non passa inosservata, e come tale a me appagava! ma non ho scritto che si esibiva in spettacoli pornografici per strada o che volevo essere cornuto o che l'ho trovata a letto con 4 ragazzotti come tanti scrivono da queste parti!


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Infatti prima ho detto che ho scritto spudoratamente tutti i particolari visto che non ci metto la faccia, era per descrivere il genere di persona, se questo poteva servire, che talaltro a me piaceva e piace molto, mi attraeva proprio per il suo aspetto non convenzionale e di lei mi piaceva proprio quel particolare anatomico, insomma per dire che è una donna che di sicuro non passa inosservata, e come tale a me appagava! ma non ho scritto che si esibiva in spettacoli pornografici per strada o che volevo essere cornuto o che l'ho trovata a letto con 4 ragazzotti come tanti scrivono da queste parti!


Valerio tranqui . Vediamo le relazioni in modo diverso. Tutto qui. Non posso darti consigli, sorry. Io nemmeno me li ricordo i particolari anatomici...


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è Valerio, non è quello dell'amante nero.



Grazie Brunetta, dal commento mi sembrava lui, ora cancello!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai mischiato due storie, o sbaglio?



Hai ragione, avevo in mente Zanzibar ed ero impressionata da chi usa la lente di ingrandimento a letto.


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Valerio tranqui . Vediamo le relazioni in modo diverso. Tutto qui. Non posso darti consigli, sorry. Io nemmeno me li ricordo i particolari anatomici...


Ma dai non gli controllavi le balls?? Se erano gonfie o se si era svuotato prima?? Essu siamo nel 2014... ma glielo hai mai visto??   :rotfl:


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nessuno ha sostenuto che le donne che fanno sesso anale non sono anche nel forum, ma che non si è mai sentito di un uomo che va a guardare e trova anomalo il contorno dell'ano della compagna. E si tranquilizza invece perchè la stessa, sposata per anni e con una lunga convivenza, ha la vagina stretta stretta.
> 
> Insomma, lei ti avrà pure tratido con dei ventenni, ma se fai queste cose, insomma, anche lei, che ti mantiene pure, con la quale non fai sesso, qualche ragione di essere insoddisfatta del vostro rapporto lo ha.
> 
> Forse non ti lascia per non metterti in mezzo alla strada?



Prima cosa non mi ha mai mantenuto anzi tra i due lo stipendio più alto era il mio, seconda cosa nessuno mi ha buttato fuori di casa ma me ne sono andato io da una casa in affitto pagato da entrambi, terza cosa ho scritto che ci siamo lasciati un mese fa, quarta cosa forse sono l'uomo più porco del mondo perché ho notato i particolari anatomici della mia compagna (ripeto mia e non di altre donne sconosciute, mentre gli altri uomini chiudono gli occhi di fronte ai genitali femminili, mi sembra ipocrisia), e poi sarei io quello che inventa le storie!
Poi non capisco perché la cosa più importante della mia storia sia questo particolare anatomico, ribadisco che non sono un adolescente che vuole provocare od eccitare nessuno con particolari pornografici, non ne ho bisogno!


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Marzo 2014)

Caro Valerio, intanto benvenuto. La storia è finita, per cui mentire o meno non ha senso. Ti propongo di chiederlo a lei. Ormai vi siete lasciati. Da amici. Dici che hai il dubbio di quando stavate insieme. ..a noi ci puoi riportare anche il referto dell'ultima visita ginecologica..ma per ovvi motivi non soddisfano la tua curiosità di sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Prima cosa non mi ha mai mantenuto anzi tra i due lo stipendio più alto era il mio, seconda cosa nessuno mi ha buttato fuori di casa ma me ne sono andato io da una casa in affitto pagato da entrambi, terza cosa ho scritto che ci siamo lasciati un mese fa, quarta cosa forse sono l'uomo più porco del mondo perché ho notato i particolari anatomici della mia compagna (ripeto mia e non di altre donne sconosciute, mentre gli altri uomini chiudono gli occhi di fronte ai genitali femminili, mi sembra ipocrisia), e poi sarei io quello che inventa le storie!
> Poi non capisco perché la cosa più importante della mia storia sia questo particolare anatomico, ribadisco che non sono un adolescente che vuole provocare od eccitare nessuno con particolari pornografici, non ne ho bisogno!


Disincantata si era confusa con un altro utente. L'ha già scritto.
Io credo che certi particolari si notino ma anche che non è da questi particolari che si possano dedurre pratiche sessuali.
Capisco il tuo bisogno di capire con chi hai avuto a che fare. Molti particolari sono sospetti ma ora non hai mezzi per verificare.


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa  (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po'
> poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'!
> grazie



santa madonna!!!
sembra il repertorio dii un film porno...
descritta cosi, ...sembra starno che non ti abbia cornificato!!!
ma poi che differenza fa?
ci stai bene, il culo anche se distrattamente te lo ha dato...
ora ti metti a fare il gelosone?
chiede a MK, vedrai che consigli...


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Prima cosa non mi ha mai mantenuto anzi tra i due lo stipendio più alto era il mio, seconda cosa nessuno mi ha buttato fuori di casa ma me ne sono andato io da una casa in affitto pagato da entrambi, terza cosa ho scritto che ci siamo lasciati un mese fa, quarta cosa forse sono l'uomo più porco del mondo perché ho notato i particolari anatomici della mia compagna (ripeto mia e non di altre donne sconosciute, mentre gli altri uomini chiudono gli occhi di fronte ai genitali femminili, mi sembra ipocrisia), e poi sarei io quello che inventa le storie!
> Poi non capisco perché la cosa più importante della mia storia sia questo particolare anatomico, ribadisco che non sono un adolescente che vuole provocare od eccitare nessuno con particolari pornografici, non ne ho bisogno!



SCUSAMI, ho confuto due storie, nell'altra lei lo mantiene e lo cornifica con dei ventenni.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Caro Valerio, intanto benvenuto. La storia è finita, per cui mentire o meno non ha senso. Ti propongo di chiederlo a lei. Ormai vi siete lasciati. Da amici. Dici che hai il dubbio di quando stavate insieme. ..a noi ci puoi riportare anche il referto dell'ultima visita ginecologica..ma per ovvi motivi non soddisfano la tua curiosità di sapere.


Ciao, ti ringrazio del "benvenuto" e del consiglio, ma purtroppo non siamo rimasti proprio amici anzi si è scatenato un casino globale attorno a tutto quello che ci circondava, compresi amici, parenti, lavoro, casa, hobby... per fortuna non abbiamo avuto figli evitando così grandi sofferenze per loro, credimi non ho passato un bel periodo, e mi sono inventato blogger oltre che investigatore per avere delle spiegazioni e chiudere per sempre questo capitolo della mia vita!


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> santa madonna!!!
> sembra il repertorio dii un film porno...
> descritta cosi, ...sembra starno che non ti abbia cornificato!!!
> ma poi che differenza fa?
> ...


Purtroppo o forse per fortuna ci siamo lasciati un mese fa, ma ti assicuro che quello che ho scritto purtroppo è vero!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo o forse per fortuna ci siamo lasciati un mese fa, ma ti assicuro che quello che ho scritto purtroppo è vero!



L'hai lasciata perchè certo del suo tradimento?

O perchè qualcosa tra voi due non andava più come prima delle tue scoperte o dubbi?


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

per subire una trasformazione fisica dell'ano o delle zone genitali...
percepibile da un esterno, anche se un partner,
 un uomo come una donna...dovrebbe prendere, 
cazzi  per diverse ore del giorno e per diversi mesi.
inoltre non dovrebbero neanche essere cazzi ...normali, ma almeno super!!!!
e tutti super.
ma non riuscirebbero a modificare certo, un 'anatomia.
o qualcuno vuole crederci????

è chiaro che sei un cazzaro e anche dei peggiori,
la deriva di questo forum e 
non è cosi che lo risolleverete.


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'hai lasciata perchè certo del suo tradimento?
> 
> O perchè qualcosa tra voi due non andava più come prima delle tue scoperte o dubbi?


l'ha lasciata,
perchè c'haveva..
 l'ano *Picassiano*.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'ha lasciata,
> perchè c'haveva..
> l'ano *Picassiano*.



Spider fai il bravo, anche se questo particolare lo dimenticherò difficilmente.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per subire una trasformazione fisica dell'ano o delle zone genitali...
> percepibile da un esterno, anche se un partner,
> un uomo come una donna...dovrebbe prendere,
> cazzi  per diverse ore del giorno e per diversi mesi.
> ...



Ho deciso, interpellerò un sessuologo!


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per subire una trasformazione fisica dell'ano o delle zone genitali...
> percepibile da un esterno, anche se un partner,
> un uomo come una donna...dovrebbe prendere,
> cazzi  per diverse ore del giorno e per diversi mesi.
> ...


CHIEDO QUINDI CORTESEMENTE A CHI RITIENE LA MIA STORIA FALSA OD OFFENSIVA DI PASSARE OLTRE, NON SIETE OBBLIGATI A DARE UN PARERE MA NEMMENO A PRENDERE IN GIRO CHI PIU' VOLTE HA CHIESTO GENTILMENTE UN PARERE SERIO.


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho deciso, interpellerò un sessuologo!


non ne hai bisogno.
basta ragionare...essù!!!
se fosse vero quello che dice il pallaro di turno...
una zona fisica...diversa, sarebbe vero che grandi cazzi e tanti, ti trasformano la patatina!!!!
come dire che dopo un parto...non sei più la stessa... 
siamo alla paranoia.
la verità e che questo forum è alla deriva, stimolato da 10 o 11 utenti, multinick...
che disperatamente cercano dii farlo sopravvivere... inventando storie.


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> CHIEDO QUINDI CORTESEMENTE A CHI RITIENE LA MIA STORIA FALSA OD OFFENSIVA DI PASSARE OLTRE, NON SIETE OBBLIGATI A DARE UN PARERE MA NEMMENO A PRENDERE IN GIRO CHI PIU' VOLTE HA CHIESTO GENTILMENTE UN PARERE SERIO.



guarda che il mio è un parere serissimo, super serio.

io non ritengo di essere offensivo...ritengo semmai,
 di sentimi offeso.
offeso dalle tue affermazioni, che un uomo del 2014
 non dovrebbe neanche ipotizzare...
ma la fisica del nostro corpo, la conosci?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ne hai bisogno.
> basta ragionare...essù!!!
> se fosse vero quello che dice il pallaro di turno...
> una zona fisica...diversa, sarebbe vero che grandi cazzi e tanti, ti trasformano la patatina!!!!
> ...


Il corpo si modifica naturalmente con il passare del tempo.
Cambia la pelle, vengono le rughe, cambia la vista, ti devi mettere gli occhiali, ecc.
Anche il sesso si modifica.
Qul cambiamento può essere dovuto a cause "naturali" però se l'ha notato è avvenuto.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per subire una trasformazione fisica dell'ano o delle zone genitali...
> percepibile da un esterno, anche se un partner,
> un uomo come una donna...dovrebbe prendere,
> cazzi  per diverse ore del giorno e per diversi mesi.
> ...


IO NON HO MAI PARLATO DI DEVASTAZIONI E GRANDI TRASFORMAZIONI ANALI O DILATAZIONI DA GROSSI OGGETTI STILE PEGGIORE FILM PORNO (MI SCUSO PER CHI HA APPENA FINITO DI MANGIARE), SE QUALCUNO LEGGENDO LA MIA STORIA E' ARRIVATO AD IMMAGINARE TUTTO QUESTO LA MENTE BACATA DI CERTO NON E' LA MIA!!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ne hai bisogno.
> basta ragionare...essù!!!
> se fosse vero quello che dice il pallaro di turno...
> una zona fisica...diversa, sarebbe vero che grandi cazzi e tanti, ti trasformano la patatina!!!!
> ...



Mi hai ricordato una visita ginecologica dopo il terzo parto, ero molto molto preoccupata, un medico che ne ha chiamati altri due per fargli 'ammirare' la mia vagina, internamente, poi finalmente sento commenti 'incredibile' o roba simile, insomma si complimentavano per come fosse in considerazione delle tre gravidanze ed una recentissima.

Evidentemente non sono tutte uguali, ma anche credo  per questioni di tessuti, parti, costituzione.


----------



## Spider (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> IO NON HO MAI PARLATO DI DEVASTAZIONI E GRANDI TRASFORMAZIONI ANALI O DILATAZIONI DA GROSSI OGGETTI STILE PEGGIORE FILM PORNO (MI SCUSO PER CHI HA APPENA FINITO DI MANGIARE), SE QUALCUNO LEGGENDO LA MIA STORIA E' ARRIVATO AD IMMAGINARE TUTTO QUESTO LA MENTE BACATA DI CERTO NON E' LA MIA!!


ah, no???
e cosa ci hai lasciato immaginare???
perchè allora l'ano della tua, è per te notoriamente diverso?
cosa hai notato?
cosa in fondo hai immaginato?
perchè è diverso, cosa è successo?
(a parte eventuali...problemi di stitichezza?)


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, no???
> e cosa ci hai lasciato immaginare???
> perchè allora l'ano della tua, è per te notoriamente diverso?
> cosa hai notato?
> ...



Scusa ma non esiste il lasciar immaginare, uno immagina quello che gli detta la propria mente, siamo esseri viventi con una mente autonoma!

Visto che me lo chiedi io ho immaginato che mi tradisse con dei rapporti anali visto che avevo notato un cambiamento che non era avvenuto per la sua vagina, adesso hai capito??

Il copione del film porno lo stai scrivendo tu, nessuno ti ha obbligato a scriverlo, comunque complimenti avresti un futuro in merito!


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah, no???
> e cosa ci hai lasciato immaginare???
> perchè allora l'ano della tua, è per te notoriamente diverso?
> cosa hai notato?
> ...



Ti ringrazio inoltre di aver deviato la discussione verso i tuoi morbosi interessi, infatti avevo chiesto cortesemente a chi non credeva alla mia storia di passare oltre chiedendo dei pareri seri, invece tu democraticamente continui a criticare con chiari riferimenti a pratiche sessuali estreme che nessuno qui a mai citato!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma non esiste il lasciar immaginare, uno immagina quello che gli detta la propria mente, siamo esseri viventi con una mente autonoma!
> 
> Visto che me lo chiedi io ho immaginato che mi tradisse con dei rapporti anali visto che avevo notato un cambiamento che non era avvenuto per la sua vagina, adesso hai capito??
> 
> Il copione del film porno lo stai scrivendo tu, nessuno ti ha obbligato a scriverlo, comunque complimenti avresti un futuro in merito!



Scusa, ma tu davvero pensi che se una ha rapporti anali cambia?

Non pariamo di violenza sessuale, di rapporti normali, io dubito molto vista l'elasticità che ha anche con la 'cacca'!


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma tu davvero pensi che se una ha rapporti anali cambia?
> 
> Non pariamo di violenza sessuale, di rapporti normali, io dubito molto vista l'elasticità che ha anche con la 'cacca'!


Io non sono sicuro, l'ho pensato e basta, anche tutte le altre cose che ho notato possono essere coincidenze, ma quando sono più di una forse i cattivi pensieri arrivano, altrimenti non chiedevo dei pareri! ma qualcuno mi spiega perché questa cosa dei rapporti anali sta diventando un affare di stato!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Io non sono sicuro, l'ho pensato e basta, anche tutte le altre cose che ho notato possono essere coincidenze, ma quando sono più di una forse i cattivi pensieri arrivano, altrimenti non chiedevo dei pareri! ma qualcuno mi spiega perché questa cosa dei rapporti anali sta diventando un affare di stato!



No, non è la storia dei rapporti anali, su quelli siamo maestri, ci hanno insegnato tutto nel forum, ma che tu possa anche solo aver pensato osservandolo che lei li abbia avuti, scusa, ma quello proprio non si può sentire.

La cosa strana è che tu non ti interroghi su voi due. 

Poi da donna pure la descrizione di lei mi offenderebbe. Gambe muscolose, culone. Un uomo innamorato non dovrebbe descrivere cosi la sua donna.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No, non è la storia dei rapporti anali, su quelli siamo maestri, ci hanno insegnato tutto nel forum, ma che tu possa anche solo aver pensato osservandolo che lei li abbia avuti, scusa, ma quello proprio non si può sentire.
> 
> La cosa strana è che tu non ti interroghi su voi due.
> 
> Poi da donna pure la descrizione di lei mi offenderebbe. Gambe muscolose, culone. Un uomo innamorato non dovrebbe descrivere cosi la sua donna.


Infatti mi sto interrogando su noi due visti tutti questi episodi e non mi risulta facile, comunque non ho scritto grassa culona, anche se non ho niente in contrario a chi lo è, e non mi fermo soltanto davanti ad un aspetto fisico, io ho scritto questo "culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose" che è diverso, a me piacciono questi fisici femminili e non le ragazzine filiformi, e ti assicuro che la mia ex va fiera di questo suo aspetto fisico ed è una bellissima ragazza!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Infatti mi sto interrogando su noi due visti tutti questi episodi e non mi risulta facile, comunque non ho scritto grassa culona, anche se non ho niente in contrario a chi lo è, e non mi fermo soltanto davanti ad un aspetto fisico, io ho scritto questo "culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose" che è diverso, a me piacciono questi fisici femminili e non le ragazzine filiformi, e ti assicuro che la mia ex va fiera di questo suo aspetto fisico ed è una bellissima ragazza!



E cosa c'era secondo te che possa averla portata, se l'ha fatto, a tradirti?


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Comunque sappiate che se per qualcuna o qualcuno l'imbrunimento anale risulti esteticamente fastidioso esiste una soluzione efficace, lo sbiancamento anale. Per un culo bello e pulito, nonchè insospettabile.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa, *ma tu davvero pensi che se una ha rapporti anali cambia*?
> 
> Non pariamo di violenza sessuale, di rapporti normali, io dubito molto vista l'elasticità che ha anche con la 'cacca'!


Beh, se di punto in bianco ti si ripresenta a casa con le emorroidi magari qualche pensierino è lecito, se ci sono dei dubbi in corso.

Ma per il colore, scusa Vale', secondo me ti sei sbagliato. Magari è accaduto che, nel momento in cui hai cominciato a sospettare ti tradisse, l'hai osservata meglio e vedendole l'ano scuro hai pensato che si fosse bruciacchiato per l'uso intenso.

Il problema è che tu prendi l'ano come riferimento, secondo me ti ha tradito semplicemente perchè, pun non avendone la certezza, in qualche modo ti si sono innescati forti dubbi su di lei. Di solito c'è sempre un motivo. Che gli vai a guardare il culo.


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Si infatti mi scuso per i particolari anatomici, ma ho deciso di scrivere tutto perché non ci capisco più niente, ma mi dava il sospetto che lo usasse per tradirmi, non so se mi spiego, ma noi non avevamo avuto assieme più rapporti anali da molto tempo!


Sono d'accordo.  Soprattutto a livello anale certi cambiamenti si notano eccome......


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.  Soprattutto a livello anale certi cambiamenti si notano eccome......



Eccomeno!  Resta spalancato..................suvvia!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Beh, se di punto in bianco ti si ripresenta a casa *con le emorroidi *magari qualche pensierino è lecito, se ci sono dei dubbi in corso.
> 
> Ma per il colore, scusa Vale', secondo me ti sei sbagliato. Magari è accaduto che, nel momento in cui hai cominciato a sospettare ti tradisse, l'hai osservata meglio e vedendole l'ano scuro hai pensato che si fosse bruciacchiato per l'uso intenso.
> 
> Il problema è che tu prendi l'ano come riferimento, secondo me ti ha tradito semplicemente perchè, pun non avendone la certezza, in qualche modo ti si sono innescati forti dubbi su di lei. Di solito c'è sempre un motivo. Che gli vai a guardare il culo.



Sai che vengono pure per lo sforzo nel parto e pure agli uomini, quindi non fanno testo neppure quelle.


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eccomeno!  Resta spalancato..................suvvia!


Ma nooooooo........ non esageriamo. .... piccoli dettagli, che che ha un po di pratica riesce a distinguere.....


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E cosa c'era secondo te che possa averla portata, se l'ha fatto, a tradirti?


Non lo so, sono qui anche per capirlo, ma forse non le piacevo più, non penso una donna possa perdere il desiderio sessuale a 38 anni anzi 3/4 anni prima, io ho paura che compensasse altrove visto che ormai noi due non lo facevamo quasi più, le ho anche proposto di andare da un medico e parlarne ma non ha mai voluto e mi è sembrato strano per una persona intelligente come lei!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo........ non esageriamo. .... piccoli dettagli, che che ha un po di pratica riesce a distinguere.....



Come no, lui un pò di pratica????


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Come no, lui un pò di pratica????


Lui non so, ma io me ne accorgerei..... già successo


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.  Soprattutto a livello anale certi cambiamenti si notano eccome......


Ti ringrazio per il sostegno, allora non sono l'unico pazzo paranoico! 
Non c'era stato nessun spalancamento od emorroidi ma solo questo colore scuro e la pelle tipo increspata o rugosa dal centro verso l'esterno, di sicuro non era vergine dietro quando l'ho conosciuta e questo me la aveva anche detto senza problemi ed all'inizio le piaceva ma poi lo abbiamo fatto solo 2 volte negli ultimi 4 anni, non so se mi spiego, non lo ha mai avuto candido come una diciottenne ma non mi spiego neanche questo cambiamento o permanenza visto che non lo toccavo più!


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per il sostegno, allora non sono l'unico pazzo paranoico!
> Non c'era stato nessun spalancamento od emorroidi ma solo questo colore scuro e la pelle tipo increspata o rugosa dal centro verso l'esterno, di sicuro non era vergine dietro quando l'ho conosciuta e questo me la aveva anche detto senza problemi ed all'inizio le piaceva ma poi lo abbiamo fatto solo 2 volte negli ultimi 4 anni, non so se mi spiego, non lo ha mai avuto candido come una diciottenne ma non mi spiego neanche questo cambiamento o permanenza visto che non lo toccavo più!


Non sbagli.  Pensa che a me, imbarazzata,  disse: "sto prendendo una fibra particolare. ... cago tantissimo".


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

Sulla cosa del "culo brunito dall'uso intenso" sono svenuto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non sbagli.  Pensa che a me, imbarazzata,  disse: "sto prendendo una fibra particolare. ... cago tantissimo".



Forse era un messaggio in codice per dirti "vai a cagare stronzo"


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non sbagli.  Pensa che a me, imbarazzata,  disse: "sto prendendo una fibra particolare. ... cago tantissimo".



Io non le ho detto niente per il quieto vivere ma mi era venuto questo dubbio, però non c'erano ferite o irritazioni o cose varie ma solo questo aspetto di "usato" passatemi il termine è per dare un idea in parole povere!


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Forse era un messaggio in codice per dirti "vai a cagare stronzo"


Mah.... non credo. ..


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Io non le ho detto niente per il quieto vivere ma mi era venuto questo dubbio, però non c'erano ferite o irritazioni o cose varie ma solo questo aspetto di "usato" passatemi il termine è per dare un idea in parole povere!


Vabbè, ma prendendoti per vero, a sto punto il particolare del culo usato forse è quello meno indicativo, che tra preservativi in giro, giarretiere in macchina, uscite coi colleghi e con le amiche fino alle quattro di mattina, macchie bianche nella sua macchina, di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente? Mica ci vuole Colombo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eccomeno!  Resta spalancato..................suvvia!


Ma soprattutto pensa a quanta passione ci stai mettendo se mentre lo fai controlli u cambiamenti!!!! 
Senza parole


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non sbagli.  Pensa che a me, imbarazzata,  disse: "sto prendendo una fibra particolare. ... cago tantissimo".


Ahahah davanti a una domanda così stupida e al pensiero xhe stai controllando i cambiamenti del mio ano ti avrei risposto molto peggio...
Ma voi siete matti veri


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto pensa a quanta passione ci stai mettendo se mentre lo fai controlli u cambiamenti!!!!
> Senza parole



Pure io.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Io non le ho detto niente per il quieto vivere ma mi era venuto questo dubbio, però non c'erano ferite o irritazioni o cose varie ma *solo questo aspetto di "usato"* passatemi il termine è per dare un idea in parole povere!


Ma io penso che se ti metti a fare una disamina di ani in genere scoprirai che hanno un aspetto sempre discutibile.
Mi pare più un tuo preconcetto. Insomma, sospettavi di lei, in fondo non avevate rapporti, insospettito indaghi, poi ti capita di guardarle il culo e, brutto com'e (l'ano), cominci a fare strane associazioni.

Vabbè dai, ti ha tradito ma bastano le distanze che si erano create a spiegartelo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sulla cosa del "culo brunito dall'uso intenso" sono svenuto.



Aspettavo da ore un tuo parere.:up:


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma soprattutto pensa a quanta passione ci stai mettendo se mentre lo fai controlli u cambiamenti!!!!
> Senza parole



Mai avuto rapporti orali in posizioni non classiche con la luce accesa? Non volevo essere volgare ma lo vedi per forza!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah davanti a una domanda così stupida e al pensiero xhe stai controllando i cambiamenti del mio ano ti avrei risposto molto peggio...
> *Ma voi siete matti veri[/Q*UOTE]
> 
> 
> Meno male che sono solaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ho le lacrime dalle risate!  Quelle si vere, altro che ani consumati.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Mai avuto rapporti orali in posizioni non classiche con la luce accesa? Non volevo essere volgare ma lo vedi per forza!


Ma che lo vedi non c'è dubbio ma che preso come sei dalla foga presti attenzione a sti particolari scusa ma mi fa pensare alle barzalette in cui la moglie mentre scopa pensa di che colore cambiare il soffitto.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma io penso che se ti metti a fare una disamina di ani in genere scoprirai che hanno un aspetto sempre discutibile.
> Mi pare più un tuo preconcetto. Insomma, sospettavi di lei, in fondo non avevate rapporti, insospettito indaghi, poi ti capita di guardarle il culo e, brutto com'e (l'ano), cominci a fare strane associazioni.
> 
> Vabbè dai, ti ha tradito ma bastano le distanze che si erano create a spiegartelo.


Ma l'ano mica è brutto. Parlo dell'ano della donna. O comunque non lo è per definizione.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Mai avuto rapporti orali in posizioni non classiche con la luce accesa? Non volevo essere volgare ma lo vedi per forza!



Aspetta che mi devo concentrare su quali sono le posizioni classiche per i rapporti orali.

Secondo me ce ne sono più d'una,.

Sulle luci accese dipende dall'intensità delle luci, forti mai, a meno che non sia piena estate e ci si scordi di chiudere le ante, ma comunque uno in quei momenti guarda le rughette e le tinte della pelle??????

Ma se poveretta avesse fatto sforzi sovrumani in bagno?????? Capita sai.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ahahah davanti a una domanda così stupida e al pensiero xhe stai controllando i cambiamenti del mio ano ti avrei risposto molto peggio...
> ...


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma l'ano mica è brutto. Parlo dell'ano della donna. O comunque non lo è per definizione.


Mi tornava in mente la carrellata di patate di Zod.:mrgreen: Ce n'erano certe spaventose, lo stesso vale per l'ano che a volte ha davvero un colore troppo scuro esteticamente discutibile. Non ha caso quelli belli sono quelli chiari, addirittura se li schiariscono, come quando vanno dall'estetista a farsi i peli.

Solo che da qui a pensare ai culi rovinati dal sesso c'è ne vuole. Magari le emorroidi, che se ne soffri possono peggiorare col sesso anale.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie per le risate sicuramente se ne avrò la possibilità, ma spero di no per voi, ricambierò volentieri!
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Mi tornava in mente la carrellata di patate di Zod.:mrgreen: Ce n'erano certe spaventose, lo stesso vale per l'ano che a volte ha davvero un colore troppo scuro esteticamente discutibile. Non ha caso quelli belli sono quelli chiari, addirittura se li schiariscono, come quando vanno dall'estetista a farsi i peli.
> 
> Solo che da qui a pensare ai culi rovinati dal sesso c'è ne vuole. Magari le emorroidi, che se ne soffri possono peggiorare col sesso anale.


Ma la valenza estetica di un culo o di una vagina la fa chi la indossa, mi pare ovvio.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Valerio2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il parere è che se è vero quello che scrivi con tutta probabilità ti ha tradito. Non vedo a cosa ti serva saperlo ADESSO, ma tanto è.
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Joey Blow ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non l'ho scritto io come sembra.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> disincantata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Grazie per le risate sicuramente se ne avrò la possibilità, ma spero di no per voi, ricambierò volentieri!
> ...


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma la valenza estetica di un culo o di una vagina la fa chi la indossa, mi pare ovvio.


E' vero, ma prendile da sole quelle parti e vedi come cambia. Se fanno degli interventi estetici su qulle parti e proprio per l'estetica. Ma è un altro discorso.

Vale', il mio parere spassionato è che culo rotto, o non rotto, t'ha tradito. E' da oggi pomeriggio che lo vado dicendo. So stanco, però mi sto divertendo. Senza offesa.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non volevo prendere in giro. Solo che davvero questa cosa non si puó leggere. *Direi che hai molti più dettagli per capire che ti ha tradito*


Hai voglia se ce ne sono.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E' vero, ma prendile da sole quelle parti e vedi come cambia. Se fanno degli interventi estetici su qulle parti e proprio per l'estetica. Ma è un altro discorso.
> 
> Vale', il mio parere spassionato è che culo rotto, o non rotto, t'ha tradito. E' da oggi pomeriggio che lo vado dicendo. So stanco, però mi sto divertendo. Senza offesa.


E' chiaro che se passassi in carrellata vagine ed ani mi divertirei più o meno come guardare nasi o nei o ascelle o che ne so. Nell'insieme ha tutto un senso, diversamente magari no. Poi sugli interventi estetici alla cazzo di cane: è un mondo difficile.


----------



## sienne (2 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

mah, estetica, "imbianchimenti" o chiarimenti ... 
vengono fatte, più che altro seguendo un certo "modello".
Parlare di estetica ... è proprio esagerato ... mia opinione ...

sienne


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' chiaro che se passassi in carrellata vagine ed ani mi divertirei più o meno come guardare nasi o nei o ascelle o che ne so. Nell'insieme ha tutto un senso, diversamente magari no. Poi sugli interventi estetici alla cazzo di cane: è un mondo difficile.


Perciò pensa il povero Valerio quando si è visto l'ano in primo piano nel momento in cui i suoi dubbi lo attanagliavano.


----------



## Valerio2 (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Perciò pensa il povero Valerio quando si è visto l'ano in primo piano nel momento in cui i suoi dubbi lo attanagliavano.



Ma perché perdi tempo con un poveretto come me? un uomo della tua caratura dovrebbe avere qualcosa di più interessante da fare! vedrai che da domani lo guarderai con sospetto anche tu alla tua signora visto quanto ti sei oggi interessato a questo aspetto anatomico!!


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ma perché perdi tempo con un poveretto come me? un uomo della tua caratura dovrebbe avere qualcosa di più interessante da fare! vedrai che da domani lo guarderai con sospetto anche tu alla tua signora visto quanto ti sei oggi interessato a questo aspetto anatomico!!



Tu scherzi, ma questo forum condiziona eccome, voglio vedere chiunque di noi se questa notte dovesse avere rapporti (io non rischio, sono sola) se non gli viene la curiosità anche solo di controllare colore e rughe, luci permettendo, non per sospetto, solo di riflesso, già non posso più mangiare le cozze senza pensare al forum, neppure ricordo il perchè, ma anche quelle mi ricordano che 'non fa'.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è tanta gente che fa sesso con il proprio partner solo in posizione classica, in maniera molto casta, ed al buio, è chiaro che forse così certi particolari non si notano!
> Comunque ribadisco che ho deciso di scrivere qui tutti i particolari in maniera spudorata perché di persona per ovvi motivi non posso farlo, ma ci voglio capire qualcosa!
> 
> CHIEDO QUINDI CORTESEMENTE A CHI RITIENE LA MIA STORIA FALSA OD OFFENSIVA DI PASSARE OLTRE, NON SIETE OBBLIGATI A DARE UN PARERE MA NEMMENO A PRENDERE IN GIRO CHI PIU' VOLTE HA CHIESTO GENTILMENTE UN PARERE SERIO.


Allora da parte mia ti dico che queste particolarità anatomiche non posson esser indizi di alcunché mentre i suoi comportamenti ni


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ma perché perdi tempo con un poveretto come me? un uomo della tua caratura dovrebbe avere qualcosa di più interessante da fare! vedrai che da domani lo guarderai con sospetto anche tu alla tua signora visto quanto ti sei oggi interessato a questo aspetto anatomico!!


Non te la devi prendere, di solito non sono cosi sarcastico.

Se un giorno vedo il culo rotto della mia signora il problema non si pone. Basta che non lo rompono a me. Capito il concetto?


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non te la devi prendere, di solito non sono cosi sarcastico.
> 
> Se un giorno vedo il culo rotto della mia signora il problema non si pone. Basta che non lo rompono a me. Capito il concetto?



Tu un pò sarcastico lo sei spesso e volentieri.

Tranquillo, non lo vedrai mai, anche lo fosse.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu scherzi, *ma questo forum condiziona eccome*, voglio vedere chiunque di noi se questa notte dovesse avere rapporti (io non rischio, sono sola) se non gli viene la curiosità anche solo di controllare colore e rughe, luci permettendo, non per sospetto, solo di riflesso, già non posso più mangiare le cozze senza pensare al forum, neppure ricordo il perchè, ma anche quelle mi ricordano che 'non fa'.


Scusa Disi, ma a me personalmente il forum non condiziona per niente.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Tu un pò sarcastico lo sei spesso e volentieri.
> 
> *Tranquillo, non lo vedrai mai, anche lo fosse.


Ma non è vero.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Infatti prima ho detto che ho scritto spudoratamente tutti i particolari visto che non ci metto la faccia, era per descrivere il genere di persona, se questo poteva servire, che talaltro a me piaceva e piace molto, mi attraeva proprio per il suo aspetto non convenzionale e di lei mi piaceva proprio quel particolare anatomico, insomma per dire che è una donna che di sicuro non passa inosservata, e come tale a me appagava! ma non ho scritto che si esibiva in spettacoli pornografici per strada o che volevo essere cornuto o che l'ho trovata a letto con 4 ragazzotti come tanti scrivono da queste parti!


Per me stai dicendo pure troppo e il troppo stroppia che mica significa nulla se la tua ex aveva un lato B accattivante o meno non è che chi ha  il lato B ingombrante per forza di cosa tradisce boh :singleeye: Stai affastellando una serie di info senza senso


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Scusa Disi, ma a me personalmente il forum non condiziona per niente.



Bisogna vedere come interpreti il condiziona. L'ho spiegato. Dovessi fare sesso ora mi verrebbe davvero di verificare colore e rughe, ne stiamo parlando da ore. Prima di cominciare ovvio. Chiederei pure il permesso, tanto per capire:incazzato:


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere come interpreti il condiziona. L'ho spiegato. Dovessi fare sesso ora mi verrebbe davvero di verificare colore e rughe, ne stiamo parlando da ore. Prima di cominciare ovvio. Chiederei pure il permesso, tanto per capire:incazzato:


Che vuoi interpretare. Se ti lasci condizionare dalle puttanate è un problema tuo.

Buonanotte.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Prima cosa non mi ha mai mantenuto anzi tra i due lo stipendio più alto era il mio, seconda cosa nessuno mi ha buttato fuori di casa ma me ne sono andato io da una casa in affitto pagato da entrambi, terza cosa ho scritto che ci siamo lasciati un mese fa, quarta cosa forse sono l'uomo più porco del mondo perché ho notato i particolari anatomici della mia compagna (ripeto mia e non di altre donne sconosciute, mentre gli altri uomini chiudono gli occhi di fronte ai genitali femminili, mi sembra ipocrisia), e poi sarei io quello che inventa le storie!
> *Poi non capisco perché la cosa più importante della mia storia sia questo particolare anatomico,* ribadisco che non sono un adolescente che vuole provocare od eccitare nessuno con particolari pornografici, non ne ho bisogno!


Perché i tuoi dubbi mi sembra siano concentrati sui suoi cambiamenti anatomici o,sbaglio ?:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> IO NON HO MAI PARLATO DI DEVASTAZIONI E GRANDI TRASFORMAZIONI ANALI O DILATAZIONI DA GROSSI OGGETTI STILE PEGGIORE FILM PORNO (MI SCUSO PER CHI HA APPENA FINITO DI MANGIARE), SE QUALCUNO LEGGENDO LA MIA STORIA E' ARRIVATO AD IMMAGINARE TUTTO QUESTO LA MENTE BACATA DI CERTO NON E' LA MIA!!


Però!!! Ti piace descrivere


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non è vero.


In effetti no ma male non farebbe.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma nooooooo........ non esageriamo. .... piccoli dettagli, che che ha un po di pratica riesce a distinguere.....


M che vi siete riuniti tutti qui, c'è una sagra ? :singleeye: Ma com'è che quando si organizzano feste paesane non lo vengo mai a sapere ? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non sbagli.  Pensa che a me, imbarazzata,  disse: "sto prendendo una fibra particolare. ... cago tantissimo".


si ciao eh ...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sulla cosa del "culo brunito dall'uso intenso" sono svenuto.


Oooohhh finalmente almeno un evento si è verificato :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma prendendoti per vero, a sto punto il particolare del culo usato forse è quello meno indicativo, che tra preservativi in giro, giarretiere in macchina, uscite coi colleghi e con le amiche fino alle quattro di mattina, macchie bianche nella sua macchina, di cosa stiamo parlando esattamente? Mica ci vuole Colombo.


No colombo no ma l'uovo si :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> M che vi siete riuniti tutti qui, c'è una sagra ? :singleeye: Ma com'è che quando si organizzano feste paesane non lo vengo mai a sapere ? :rotfl:


Oggi è una giornata speciale.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti no ma male non farebbe.


Oggi allora è la giornata buona. Che si vede che sono un po' incazzato?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, estetica, "imbianchimenti" o chiarimenti ...
> vengono fatte, più che altro seguendo un certo "modello".
> ...


Modello di rimbambite intendi ? Si. Direi di si :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ma perché perdi tempo con un poveretto come me? un uomo della tua caratura dovrebbe avere qualcosa di più interessante da fare! vedrai che da domani lo guarderai con sospetto anche tu alla tua signora visto quanto ti sei oggi interessato a questo aspetto anatomico!!


Si immagino sia corso a comperarsi una lente di ingrandimento :singleeye: Vero Jon ? ( rispondi si :mrgreen


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Oggi è una giornata speciale.


Ultimamente me le perdo tutte ste giornate ...che sfiga


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa  (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'!
> grazie


Per me si ti cornificava di brutto
O tutt'al più arrotondava con passatempi 
della serie escort per caso...

Sono molte ormai che hanno questa trasgressione
Ma non bisogna dirlo...

Cioè sempre più nelle loro intime confessioni mi dicono
Conte se sapessi l'ho data via anca par schei...che mi facevano comodo...

Ma non capisco come fai ad essere così attento a lei...
Non sarebbe più comodo darsi alla pazza gioia?


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si immagino sia corso a comperarsi una lente di ingrandimento :singleeye: Vero Jon ? ( rispondi si :mrgreen


:mrgreen: *No*, ma solo perché ce l'ho già.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> :mrgreen: *No*, ma solo perché ce l'ho già.


:rotfl::rotfl:Appesa al collo come si fa con gli occhiali ?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa  (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'!
> grazie


Per l'ano
occhio che non siano condilomi
rivolgersi al dottor Mario Petracca...


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Non sbagli.  Pensa che a me, imbarazzata,  disse: "sto prendendo una fibra particolare. ... cago tantissimo".


Ma la cosa  che mi lascia basita é come le avete convinte a farsi fare questo esame anale.
Sicuramente se ci si dedica li con ano lingus non credo si abbia la voglia di fare un esame increspature e/o colore buchino magico E anche la visione non mi sembra cosí agevole.
Giocate al ginecologo e alla Paziente?
Usate la luce del cellulare o una pila per avere maggiori dettagli?

Cago tantissimo é bellissima comunque.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Appesa al collo come si fa con gli occhiali ?


Si sempre a portata di mano. Agenzia Any Investigation.


----------



## JON (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ma la cosa  che mi lascia basita é come le avete convinte a farsi fare questo esame anale*.
> Sicuramente se ci si dedica li con ano lingus non credo si abbia la voglia di fare un esame increspature e/o colore buchino magico E anche la visione non mi sembra cosí agevole.
> Giocate al ginecologo e alla Paziente?
> Usate la luce del cellulare o una pila per avere maggiori dettagli?
> ...


Te lo ha detto. E' un esperto.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto. E' un esperto.


Eh, ho capito ma devono avere una vista a raggi x. 
O sono talmente sfondate con un prolasso dell intestino cge basta un occhiata anche al buio.

:unhappy:


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ahahah davanti a una domanda così stupida e al pensiero xhe stai controllando i cambiamenti del mio ano ti avrei risposto molto peggio...
> Ma voi siete matti veri


Eh ma tu  con questa risposta glissi ........ ahahahahah


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma la cosa  che mi lascia basita é come le avete convinte a farsi fare questo esame anale.
> Sicuramente se ci si dedica li con ano lingus non credo si abbia la voglia di fare un esame increspature e/o colore buchino magico E anche la visione non mi sembra cosí agevole.
> Giocate al ginecologo e alla Paziente?
> Usate la luce del cellulare o una pila per avere maggiori dettagli?
> ...


Ma come trombi tu..... al buio ?
e comunque la risposta era davvero cretina,  altro che bellissima. ...


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma come trombi tu..... al buio ?
> e comunque la risposta era davvero cretina,  altro che bellissima. ...


Di solito le risposte si adeguano alle domande.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Eh ma tu  con questa risposta glissi ........ ahahahahah


Ma certo che glisso é una domanda così stupida che non meriti risposta. Mi auguro di non trovare mai un uomo che mentre scopiamo si ponga domande sul cambiamento dei miei genitali.
Se pensi che ti tradisco dal colore del mio buco non mi spreco neanche a risponderti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Di solito le risposte si adeguano alle domande.


Non posso non quotare. Io gli avrei risposto che ogni giorno ne facevo entrare uno diverso. Almeno ae devi rosicare alla cazzo ti do qualche motivo....


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma come trombi tu..... al buio ?
> e comunque la risposta era davvero cretina,  altro che bellissima. ...


No, non necessariamente Trombo al buio...
In effetti peró alla pecorina uno potrebbe avere una visione ottimale.
Accidenti.
Buono a sapersi, eventualmente dovessi trovare l uomo anal della mia vita.
Niente pecorina perché c é il marchio fosforescente.
Grazie per la dritta.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Ma come trombi tu..... al buio ?
> e comunque la risposta era davvero cretina,  altro che bellissima. ...


Ma come trombate voi dovresti domandarti? Sevtrovi il tempo di notare i cambiamenti del colore del mio ano.


----------



## Tebe (2 Marzo 2014)

Un alteo 3 d che sta prendendo una piega surreale.
Aiuto


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un alteo 3 d che sta prendendo una piega surreale.
> Aiuto


:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che glisso é una domanda così stupida che non meriti risposta. Mi auguro di* non trovare mai un uomo che mentre scopiamo si ponga domande sul cambiamento dei miei genitali.*
> *Se pensi che ti tradisco dal colore del mio buco* non mi spreco neanche a risponderti.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

Bè, alla pecorina si vede benissimo, soprattutto se uno sta con le gambe semiaperte e con il busto più basso del deretano, e soprattutto se uno poi, come ha detto Tebe, si dedica al famoso cunnianolingus di Luchiana memoria 

Poi, non penso che avrei MAI pensato a cambiamenti dovuti a questo o quell'altro, però se sto amando il mio uomo lì, o se il mio uomo mi sta amando lì, si vede eccome.


Mi spiace per Valerio, ma l'ano è davvero l'ultimo degli indizi che parlano di un suo tradimento. 

Esami a tutto spiano. mi spiace.


----------



## Sole (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che glisso é una domanda così stupida che non meriti risposta. *Mi auguro di non trovare mai un uomo che mentre scopiamo si ponga domande sul cambiamento dei miei genitali.
> Se pensi che ti tradisco dal colore del mio buco *non mi spreco neanche a risponderti.


Scusa se ti riquoto ma, a proposito del neretto...

[video=youtube;QQBttKoetqo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQBttKoetqo[/video]


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma dai non gli controllavi le balls?? Se erano gonfie o se si era svuotato prima?? Essu siamo nel 2014... ma glielo hai mai visto??   :rotfl:


:mrgreen: no. Ricordo solo le misure, più o meno.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che tu non ti interroghi su voi due.
> 
> *Poi da donna pure la descrizione di lei mi offenderebbe. Gambe muscolose, culone. Un uomo innamorato non dovrebbe descrivere cosi la sua donna.*


:up:


----------



## danny skianat (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma come trombate voi dovresti domandarti? Sevtrovi il tempo di notare i cambiamenti del colore del mio ano.


Eh...... carissima. .... il sesso è complicato.  E bello. Anche x questo. 
C'è un perché anche nelle cose che ci sembrano più improbabili
E le dinamiche di una relazione intensa non le comanda nessuno
Se è passione vera, ovviamente. 
Se è acquetta fresca è altro discorso


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma certo che glisso é una domanda così stupida che non meriti risposta. Mi auguro di non trovare mai un uomo che mentre scopiamo si ponga domande sul cambiamento dei miei genitali.
> Se pensi che ti tradisco dal colore del mio buco non mi spreco neanche a risponderti.


:up: uomini sicuramente innamorati Farfalla...


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Eh...... carissima. .... il sesso è complicato.  E bello. Anche x questo.
> C'è un perché anche nelle cose che ci sembrano più improbabili
> E le dinamiche di una relazione intensa non le comanda nessuno
> Se è passione vera, ovviamente.
> Se è acquetta fresca è altro discorso


Passione vera del cazzo. Letteralmente. Scusa eh ma se sapessi che l'uomo con cui scopo (o faccio l'amore) pensasse alle mie parti genitali e non a quanto mi desidera, interamente, mi passerebbe immediatamente l'ormone.


----------



## Zod (2 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Di sicuro non ho controllato con la lente in maniera morbosa non sono un ginecologo, ma certe cose o cambiamenti della tua donna le percepisci e le noti, in certe posizioni, come credo possa capitare per la donna nei confronti dei genitali del proprio uomo, salvo avere rapporti stile i nostri nonni!


Ma veramente io sapevo che un deretano "allenato" era molto più propenso a ricevere ospiti "inaspettati" rispetto ad un deretano poco allenato. Non a caso si narra la leggenda del giovincello che una sera decise di provare una cosa nuova con la sua fidanzatina e per poco non ci cascava dentro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Eh...... carissima. .... il sesso è complicato.  *E bello.* Anche x questo.
> C'è un perché anche nelle cose che ci sembrano più improbabili
> E le dinamiche di una relazione intensa non le comanda nessuno
> Se è passione vera, ovviamente.
> Se è acquetta fresca è altro discorso



sono d'accordo, il sesso è bello
ma per niente complicato: lo complichiamo noi pensandoci troppo e, in alcuni casi, investendolo di significati che non ha


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Eh...... carissima. .... il sesso è complicato.  E bello. Anche x questo.
> C'è un perché anche nelle cose che ci sembrano più improbabili
> E le dinamiche di una relazione intensa non le comanda nessuno
> Se è passione vera, ovviamente.
> Se è acquetta fresca è altro discorso


Non la conosco l'acquetta fresca...mi spiace.
La passione vera non ti fa notare nemmeno di che colore ha la biancheria intima figurati le colorazioni dell'ano.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la conosco l'acquetta fresca...mi spiace.
> *La passione vera non ti fa notare nemmeno di che colore ha la biancheria intima figurati le colorazioni dell'ano.*


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sono d'accordo, il sesso è bello
> ma per niente complicato: lo complichiamo noi pensandoci troppo e, in alcuni casi, investendolo di significati che non ha


Significati iniziatici contessa
esoterici, metempsicotici, ancestrali, alchemici...

Invece l'è solo sfregamento de coa
Un piston nel cilindro....

Un filmeto polno....

Ma mai abiureremo a delle oneste ciavadine eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa a quei che xe convinti che n'ando con Moana...i veda la Madona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Passione vera del cazzo. Letteralmente. Scusa eh ma se sapessi che l'uomo con cui scopo (o faccio l'amore) pensasse alle mie parti genitali e non a quanto mi desidera, interamente, mi passerebbe immediatamente l'ormone.


E io le dissi...
Ma statenta come mai te ghe le tete così piccole e i capessoli così grossi?

E lei a me...
Tasi e ciava

Che el sole magna le ore...e torna me mario....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la conosco l'acquetta fresca...mi spiace.
> La passione vera non ti fa notare nemmeno di che colore ha la biancheria intima figurati le colorazioni dell'ano.



Oddio, dai... ripeto, il pensiero della modificazione a seguito di, è assurdo.
Ma io penso di conoscere ogni linea del corpo del mio uomo. Non si tratta di passione -che sì, acceca- ma di amore.
Nella passione, non lo noti.
Quando fai l'amore e ti sembra che tutto il mondo sia concentrato attorno a lui/lei, registri ogni piccolo neo -e lo ami- ogni peletto, ogni macchiolina -e le ami.
E pure il colore e le grinze dell'ano. Anche quello appartiene al corpo dell'uomo che ami.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, dai... ripeto, il pensiero della modificazione a seguito di, è assurdo.
> Ma io penso di conoscere ogni linea del corpo del mio uomo. Non si tratta di passione -che sì, acceca- ma di amore.
> Nella passione, non lo noti.
> Quando fai l'amore e ti sembra che tutto il mondo sia concentrato attorno a lui/lei, registri ogni piccolo neo -e lo ami- ogni peletto, ogni macchiolina -e le ami.
> E pure il colore e le grinze dell'ano. Anche quello appartiene al corpo dell'uomo che ami.


Vedi che diversità che c'è nell'universo femminile. Mi piace . Forse però tu presti maggiore attenzione ai dettagli anche nel resto della tua vita, non solo quando ami. Io ho sempre preferito la testa al corpo. Soprattutto quando amo.


----------



## disincantata (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la conosco l'acquetta fresca...mi spiace.
> *La passione vera non ti fa notare nemmeno di che colore ha la biancheria intima* figurati le colorazioni dell'ano.



:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, dai... ripeto, il pensiero della modificazione a seguito di, è assurdo.
> Ma io penso di conoscere ogni linea del corpo del mio uomo. Non si tratta di passione -che sì, acceca- ma di amore.
> Nella passione, non lo noti.
> Quando fai l'amore e ti sembra che tutto il mondo sia concentrato attorno a lui/lei, registri ogni piccolo neo -e lo ami- ogni peletto, ogni macchiolina -e le ami.
> E pure il colore e le grinze dell'ano. Anche quello appartiene al corpo dell'uomo che ami.


Siamo indubbiamente diverse 
Quando faccio l'amore sono concentrata sulle sensazioni che do e ricevo. La parte visiva è una minima parte nell'eccitamento. Tutto parte dalla testa. Quindi sinceramente non ho mai fatto caso al colore dell'ano o ai nei o non so che altro. Magari lo noto dopo nel momento delle coccole ma durante davvero no.
Ricordo quando Tebe parlava dei calzini di Man e in molte erano "scioccate". Io dubito che mi accorgerei che porta i calzini se non dopo aver finito.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo indubbiamente diverse
> Quando faccio l'amore sono concentrata sulle sensazioni che do e ricevo. La parte visiva è una minima parte nell'eccitamento. Tutto parte dalla testa. Quindi sinceramente non ho mai fatto caso al colore dell'ano o ai nei o non so che altro. Magari lo noto dopo nel momento delle coccole ma durante davvero no.
> Ricordo quando Tebe parlava dei calzini di Man e in molte erano "scioccate". Io dubito che mi accorgerei che porta i calzini se non dopo aver finito.



Ma certo, ci sono anche quei momenti.
Quelli in cui gli stracci la camicia e poi -dopo, molto dopo- fai "ops"
Quelli in cui... vabbè, non serve spiegare, mi sa che ci capiamo benissimo 

Però sì, io uso anche gli occhi. Naso orecchie tatto gusto e vista. Di sensi ne ho 5, non vedo perchè non farne lavorare uno, sfaticato 
Penso, se non fossi una sega a disegnare, che potrei fare il ritratto perfetto a memoria. Nei compresi.

Rimango deliziata a guardare... ma tutte le persone che amo, le conosco in ogni dettaglio visibile. Da quel singolo peletto del sopracciglio che viene sempre lungo e ricciolino, alle pellicine delle unghie mangiate. Alla minuscola voglia.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma certo, ci sono anche quei momenti.
> Quelli in cui gli stracci la camicia e poi -dopo, molto dopo- fai "ops"
> Quelli in cui... vabbè, non serve spiegare, mi sa che ci capiamo benissimo
> 
> ...



Ecco io probabilmebte la vista é uno dei sensi che uso meno. Per questo non mi eccitano i porno, le wecam o altro.
Mentre mi piace sentire la voce, leggere messaggi ecc ecc
Siamo OT?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io probabilmebte la vista é uno dei sensi che uso meno. Per questo non mi eccitano i porno, le wecam o altro.
> Mentre mi piace sentire la voce, leggere messaggi ecc ecc
> *Siamo OT*?



Parecchio ciccia.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parecchio ciccia.


Pazienza


----------



## danny skianat (3 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non la conosco l'acquetta fresca...mi spiace.
> La passione vera non ti fa notare nemmeno di che colore ha la biancheria intima figurati le colorazioni dell'ano.


Che gran cazzata. Sei davvero ancora all'abc. 
Ribadisco il concetto dell'acquetta fresca.


----------



## danny skianat (3 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, dai... ripeto, il pensiero della modificazione a seguito di, è assurdo.
> Ma io penso di conoscere ogni linea del corpo del mio uomo. Non si tratta di passione -che sì, acceca- ma di amore.
> Nella passione, non lo noti.
> Quando fai l'amore e ti sembra che tutto il mondo sia concentrato attorno a lui/lei, registri ogni piccolo neo -e lo ami- ogni peletto, ogni macchiolina -e le ami.
> E pure il colore e le grinze dell'ano. Anche quello appartiene al corpo dell'uomo che ami.


Tu e la Matraini siete le uniche ad aver risposto disinteressatamente e senza coinvolgimenti amicali o risentimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Tu e la Matraini siete le uniche ad aver risposto disinteressatamente e senza coinvolgimenti amicali o risentimenti.


Amicali e risentimenti verso chi? Ho risposto a te e a Tobia e a Nausicaa nello stesso modo. Mi spiace se certe cose io non le noterei mai, spero di essere libera di pensarla diversamente da te.
Sull'abc e l'acquetta libero di pensarla come vuoi.....al momento non ho ricevuto lamentele.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Si direi che al limite certe peculiarità fisiche si notano dopo difficilmente durante a meno che non sei un freddo esecutore/trice e comunque ribadisco non dicono una cippa lippa le eventuali modifiche relativamente ad eventuali tradimenti, ma pensa te le cazzate che si devon legger qui :rotfl::rotfl:Stai tranquillo Valerio non è la vagina stretta o l'anno scuretto che posson tranquillizzarti o farti incupire semmai altri comportamenti  Buongiorno carissimi


----------



## danny skianat (3 Marzo 2014)

La maggior parte delle risposte sono di donne che non pensano nemmeno un attimo che il post è di un uomo. Vi assicuro che qualsiasi uomo è molto attento ai dettagli fisici della propria donba. L'uomo è molto "visivo", e non è un mistero !


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle risposte sono di donne che non pensano nemmeno un attimo che il post è di un uomo. Vi assicuro che qualsiasi uomo è molto attento ai dettagli fisici della propria donba. L'uomo è molto "visivo", e non è un mistero !


Ma può esser si come no vorrei altre conferme grazie, comunque non c'entra una pippa con i dubbi di Valerio semmai i comportamenti direi danno forti perplessità suvvia non perdiamo tempo co ste minchiate di teorie ari buongiorno


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle risposte sono di donne che non pensano nemmeno un attimo che il post è di un uomo. Vi assicuro che qualsiasi uomo è molto attento ai dettagli fisici della propria donba. L'uomo è molto "visivo", e non è un mistero !


Ciao

sarà, forse per una grande parte, può ben essere, non lo so. 

Leggendo varie storie qui, non mi sembra poi così evidenziato questo lato. 
Dipende pur sempre in cosa è concentrato l'attenzione del uomo ... 
e a questo punto ... anche quella della donna, non credi?



sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma può esser si come no vorrei altre conferme grazie, comunque non c'entra una pippa con i dubbi di Valerio semmai i comportamenti direi danno forti perplessità suvvia non perdiamo tempo co ste minchiate di teorie ari buongiorno


Quoto buon giorno a te


----------



## danny skianat (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sarà, forse per una grande parte, può ben essere, non lo so.
> 
> ...


Certo che credo ! Sono altre che hanno affermato il contrario !
Comunque avere rapporti anali frequenti (e magari "decisi") qualche cambiamento lo porta. Che solo chi ha la possibilità di una visione da posizione privilegiata può cogliere.  Non capisco come fa una donna (o un uomo che voglia farlo) ad  osservarsi dettagliatamente certe parti intime....


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Certo che credo ! Sono altre che hanno affermato il contrario !
> Comunque avere rapporti anali frequenti (e magari "decisi") qualche cambiamento lo porta. Che solo chi ha la possibilità di una visione da posizione privilegiata può cogliere.  Non capisco come fa una donna (o un uomo che voglia farlo) ad  osservarsi dettagliatamente certe parti intime....



Ciao

non lo sai come? e non ci arrivi, per un eventuale perché?
Non è difficile ... basta uno specchietto, tanto per iniziare. 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle risposte sono di donne che non pensano nemmeno un attimo che il post è di un uomo. Vi assicuro che qualsiasi uomo è molto attento ai dettagli fisici della propria donba. L'uomo è molto "visivo", e non è un mistero !


Concordo sull'uomo visivo assolutamente. Ma osservare certi particolari scusa ma a me fa sorridere. Ben lieta se le vostre donne apprezzano che mentre scopate fate osservazione sul cambiamento della colorazione o sull'aggiunta di una piega dell'ano
E soprattutto che davanti a una domanda così scema riescono a restare serie e compiaciute di quanto abbiano compagni attente ai loro cambiamenti.
Ma notate anche una nuova ruga sul viso, un brufolo o solo i cambiamenti che vi fanno pensare a un tradimento?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> Certo che credo ! Sono altre che hanno affermato il contrario !
> Comunque avere rapporti anali frequenti (e magari "decisi") qualche cambiamento lo porta. Che solo chi ha la possibilità di una visione da posizione privilegiata può cogliere.  Non capisco come fa una donna (o un uomo che voglia farlo) ad  osservarsi dettagliatamente certe parti intime....


Uni specchio? Una foto ravvicinata?


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sulla cosa del "culo brunito dall'uso intenso" sono svenuto.




complimenti.
non mi hai fatto sorridere...mi hai fatto Ridere!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*valerio*



Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa  (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'!
> grazie


Porzione di pelle scura e rugosa dell'ano?ascolta la colorazione dell'ampolla anale qual'era?elasticità dei corpi cavernosi?turgidità dello sfintere duranti i rapporti anali?sai la descrizione che dai è superficiale e con pochi particolari degni di nota,se vuoi sapere se qualcuno gli mantegava violentemente le chiappe dovresti forni più elementi su l'argomento,poi potrò fare un diagnosi più approfondita.Aspetto.ciao


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Una storia molto romantica...



:inlove:


----------



## danny skianat (3 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo sai come? e non ci arrivi, per un eventuale perché?
> Non è difficile ... basta uno specchietto, tanto per iniziare.
> ...


No.....non è ASSOLUTAMENTE la stessa cosa.....


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Modello di rimbambite intendi ? Si. Direi di si :carneval:



Ciao Fiammetta,

già detto, che mi piaci! ... 

Tempo fa, incuriosita su una tematica, mi sono scontrata con questo tema,
che era stato toccato di striscio. Sai come è la natura umana ... curiosa. 
Oh, ci sono dei veri e propri chirurghi "designer", altro che ... 
ma sinceramente, alla fine ... tutte uguali mi sembravano, 
come se fossero firmate ... fatte a stampo. Rimbambite? Direi di sì ... 

Buona giornata!

sienne


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

danny skianat ha detto:


> No.....non è ASSOLUTAMENTE la stessa cosa.....



Ciao 

scusa, potresti spiegarti meglio?
Non capisco cosa intendi esattamente ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (3 Marzo 2014)

*Il forum e quello che insegna*

Molto ho imparato dal forum, ( meglio non scrivere cosa :carneval: ) ora mi ritrovo a pormi delle domande su i culi rugosi sulle vagine dilatate. ( ma chi ha fatto nascere dei bambini che c'ha la galleria predisposta ad accogliere solo tir? ) 

Apriteci un treddì, per piacere qualcuno lo faccia! voglio sapere, il sapere è bello, e io desidero sapere le trasformazioni di culi e vagine.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Ma non è che quella porzione di pelle...rugosa 
sia solo un pezzo di cacca essicato e rimasto incastrato nei peli?


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che vi siate soffermati solo su alcuni particolari, ho specificato che non volevo essere volgare, ed ho scritto su questo blog tutto quello che mi pareva utile per capirci qualcosa visto che di sicuro non posso parlare di queste cose con il vicino di casa, *non ho quindi tempo da perdere come qualcuno ha insinuato, non sto scrivendo storie pseudo-erotiche per eccitarmi od eccitare e nemmeno per prendere in giro qualcuno* o ridere!
> scusatemi per lo sfogo ma mi sembrava doveroso, un grazie a chi darà una risposta seria!



....cosa che qui non ha sostenuto nessuno, almeno fino al messaggio #9...
quindi,
_excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_...

Leggendo il tuo primo post ho pensato a quello che descrive una animale quadrupede di origine
africana  molto simile a un cavallo ma più piccolino, con strisce nere e bianche, e che poi si
chiede stando a bocca aperta "sarà forse una *zebra*???" 



ti sembra, per tornare seri come tu desideri, che la donna ipotetica che tu hai descritto nei suoi atteggiamenti
non sia una libertina ? Che domande ci fai ?

ora proseguo nella lettura del thread.

un giorno *in macchina* sua trovo una confezione di *autoreggenti* nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto *trovo delle strane macchie bianche*, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, *gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti,* in uno degli ultimi amplessi *ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei *salvo poi smentire il tutto


----------



## contepinceton (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ....cosa che qui non ha sostenuto nessuno, almeno fino al messaggio #9...
> quindi,
> _excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta_...
> 
> ...


E non sai stamattina presto
Mi alzo e vado in bagno lei il quadro antico è sotto la doccia

e mi fa

sei venuto a vedermi l'ano?


----------



## viola di mare (3 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non ho capito la questione dell'ano scuro e rugoso... Che vuol dire?


:unhappy: ora non riesco a controllarmelo come si fa?



Eliade ha detto:


> Io più che altro non ho ben capito la questione della vagina ben chiusa e stretta...io credevo non dipendesse dall'uso che se ne fa!


:unhappy: ora non riesco a controllarmela come si fa?



MK ha detto:


> Una storia molto romantica...


:inlove:



io mi sa che mi prendo un'altra pausa, visto che sto in procinto di ridonare i miei genitali alla scienza, che dite mi verrà ancora più rugoso scuro stretta e elastica???


Voglio piangere!!!!!


----------



## Eretteo (3 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi..... incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato,
> Non ti e' venuto in mente che ci fosse qualcosa di strano?
> durante i rapporti controllo la situazione
> Questa e' mitica.....mentre pompi usi la lente da orologiaio,o il calibro come quando raccogli la frutta in campagna?
> ...


dovresti darle una telecamera per farti riprendere mentre sudi,alle prese con un ornitorinco omosessuale albino.
E monorchico.
Cosi' la fai godere.


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

l'avete già scritto che fanno un ottimo sbiancamento dell'ano?







ancora con l'ano brunito nel 2014? che gente barbara


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2, ma perchè vi siete lasciati? com'è andata?

comunque di indizi ne hai parecchi, per quel che vale dopo la fine della vostra relazione, e se sei rimasto in buoni rapporti potresti anche chiederlo a lei, magari tra un po' di tempo, e forse ti risponderà con sincerità

sull'altro discorso dei colori, mi sembra chiaro che Valerio abbia voluto esternare il suo dubbio (per quanto strano sia, ma non è questo il punto) in anonimato su un forum, poichè non ritenesse opportuno parlarne di persona con amici, parenti, colleghi, conoscenti, vicini di pianerottolo etc.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Porzione di pelle scura e rugosa dell'ano?ascolta la colorazione dell'ampolla anale qual'era?elasticità dei corpi cavernosi?turgidità dello sfintere duranti i rapporti anali?sai la descrizione che dai è superficiale e con pochi particolari degni di nota,se vuoi sapere se qualcuno gli mantegava violentemente le chiappe dovresti forni più elementi su l'argomento,poi potrò fare un diagnosi più approfondita.Aspetto.ciao


Buongiorno il tuo carico da 11 ci voleva che sto 3D stava virando ad una discussione troppo velata :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> Valerio2, ma perchè vi siete lasciati? com'è andata?
> 
> comunque di indizi ne hai parecchi, per quel che vale dopo la fine della vostra relazione, e se sei rimasto in buoni rapporti potresti anche chiederlo a lei, magari tra un po' di tempo, e forse ti risponderà con sincerità
> 
> sull'altro discorso dei colori, mi sembra chiaro che Valerio abbia voluto esternare il suo dubbio (per quanto strano sia, ma non è questo il punto) in anonimato su un forum, poichè non ritenesse opportuno parlarne di persona con amici, parenti, colleghi, conoscenti, vicini di pianerottolo etc.


Ma tu l'ano come l'hai? Bianco?


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa  (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'!
> grazie


Ciao Valerio!

La tua è una condizione invidiabile!
E non lo dico in virtù della teorizzazione nicciana che guardare un bel film in compagnia sia meglio che guardarsene uno brutto da soli, ma per il fatto che ora sta vivendo un momento di compartecipazione totale e subitanea dell'idea del divino!
Cioè, te hai avuto una donna che usavi come sguappola e invece era un piccolo Little Boy prondo a deflagrare ripetutamente su mille e più Hiroshima!
E hai trovato anche l'Enola Gay tutto affrescato per l'occasione!
Ma io dico, boia faus, che ti importa dell'ano di uan donna che tiu rimbocca le coperte alle sera e ti legge la favole dei tre porcelloni prima di dormire?
-Niente- dirai tu, -Stocazzo- diranno tutti gli altri...
Perchè se la vita umana avesse un senso o gli atomi di Democrito fossero davvero regolati dal caso, il senso sarebbe unico - e di sola uscita - dall'ano delle nostre compagne di kolkhoz e certi aggregati di atomi non dovrebbero finirci dentro neppure per sbaglio!
Ma, dicevo, le carlinghe di certi aeroplani sono in monoscocca e tu ti starai chiedendo il perchè, ma visto che la cosa non c'entra col discorco rimarrai col dubbio.
Invece che la tua ex fidanzatina fosse verosimilmente fedele a te e solo a te non dovrebbe essere una cosa da mettere in discussione e - se lo fai - sei in malafede, sciocco e fors'anche davvero meritevole di una compagna del genere!
E' una questione ex post, un po' come il sapere se hai vinto al superenalotto, che è una cosa di cui non puoi essere certo finchè non sono stati estratti i numeri dalle urne, e poi è troppo tardi per giocare ancora una schedina...
Cioè, lo puoi fare per la volta successiva, ma è improbabile che verranno estratti gli stessi numeri che ti avrebbero fatto vincere la volta prima.
La stessa cosa è valida per la tua compagna (ex), ma non perchè lei rappresenti i numeri che hai giocato e che non sono usciti, ma perchè lei era l'urna nella quale molte mani innocenti hanno fatto frullare le proprie palline.
Ma se amare è non dover mai dire:"Hai il culo frusto", allora avere il dubbio è non dover mai dire:"Sei certamente troia!".
E tu non vuoi rinunciare né all'amore né al dubbio, che sono le due cose più belle e nobili che Ganesh spruzza dalla sua misericordiosa proboscide, quindi la prossima fidanzata sodomizzala al buio o mentre guardi altrove, ma che sia un altro altrove rispetto a dove va lei a fare zozzerie con altri e il suo ano, nel qual caso tieni gli occhi chiusi.

Comunque, secondo me, lei ti era fedele.

Ciao!


----------



## danny skianat (3 Marzo 2014)

SEntite, l'argomento non è certamente dei più edificanti e la si può anche piantare qui, però cavolo.... Che i rapporti anali praticati con frequenza e/o con vigore provochino dei piccoli cambiamenti è cosa assolutamente dimostrata e documentata, perdindirindina.

Saluti


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu l'ano come l'hai? Bianco?



bianco mi pare difficile, direi rosa!
anzi spero che questo sbiancamento non significhi davvero che diventi bianco tipo i denti o le palle degli occhi, sarebbe ridicolo:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> bianco mi pare difficile, direi rosa!
> anzi spero che questo sbiancamento non significhi davvero che diventi bianco tipo i denti o le palle degli occhi, sarebbe ridicolo:singleeye:


rosamento però suona male


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rosamento però suona male


Ma qualcosa sull'indaco o sul violetto brillantinato, giusto per non essere sempre così banali?


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma qualcosa sull'indaco o sul violetto brillantinato, giusto per non essere sempre così banali?


brillantinato temo sia difficile da portare causa prurito.
io opto per un rosa antico che fa fine e sta bene su tutto


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> rosamento però suona male


allora sarebbe meglio parlare di schiarire, e non di sbiancare
che poi però riguardo alle varie etnie con i relativi colori di pelle il risultato non sarebbe così scontato, nel senso che potrebbe essere ridicolo uguale


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *brillantinato temo sia difficile da portare causa prurito.*
> io opto per un rosa antico che fa fine e sta bene su tutto



Chi bella vuole apparire...

Ma il rosa antico è davvero una idea così demodè da essere super cool (si dice così?  )


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora sarebbe meglio parlare di schiarire, e non di sbiancare
> che poi però riguardo alle varie etnie con i relativi colori di pelle il risultato non sarebbe così scontato, nel senso che potrebbe essere ridicolo uguale


sì, free:singleeye:


----------



## free (3 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, free:singleeye:



ma infatti non è che mi volessi imbarcare in questa appassionante disquisizione

tuttavia ribadisco che, per quanto strana sia, non mi stupisce che appunto venga posta in anonimato...


----------



## JON (3 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> allora sarebbe meglio parlare di schiarire, e non di sbiancare
> che poi però riguardo alle varie etnie con i relativi colori di pelle il risultato non sarebbe così scontato, nel senso che potrebbe essere ridicolo uguale


Le tecniche sono molto avanzate. Dove non arriva lo sbancamento c'è la colorazione attraverso la tatuazione. Tinta unità o a pois te lo fanno come ti piace.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno il tuo carico da 11 ci voleva che sto 3D stava virando ad una discussione troppo velata :rotfl:


Ho pochi elementi per diagnosticare.Comunque sconsiglio l'imbiancata anorettale,propenderei per un derattizazione dell'ampolla anale!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Valerio!
> 
> La tua è una condizione invidiabile!
> E non lo dico in virtù della teorizzazione nicciana che guardare un bel film in compagnia sia meglio che guardarsene uno brutto da soli, ma per il fatto che ora sta vivendo un momento di compartecipazione totale e subitanea dell'idea del divino!
> ...


Ma amare non significa "non dover mai dire mi spiace"? (cit LOVE STORY)... oddio da questa citazione mi sento veneranda aaggghhh... Non ti posso impalmare tipo Oscar che c''ho il bazooka di Sbri appoggiato al fianco


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2014)

Scusa Vale 
ma la via più semplice non sarebbe quella di chiederlo 
direttamente a lei oppyre 
fregartene visto che è una ex ...

Ma problemi più seri di controllare quanto il suo ano sua coronato o rugoso?


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2014)

Allora si è riuscito a capire il collegamento tra tradimento-elasticità vagina-colore dell'ano?
No perché, mi sembra un aspetto fondamentale e anche piuttosto interessante...speravo che oscuro potesse intervenire, in fondo tutto ciò che riguarda l'ano mi sembra suo oggetto di studio.


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*Eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> Allora si è riuscito a capire il collegamento tra tradimento-elasticità vagina-colore dell'ano?
> No perché, mi sembra un aspetto fondamentale e anche piuttosto interessante...speravo che oscuro potesse intervenire, in fondo tutto ciò che riguarda l'ano mi sembra suo oggetto di studio.


Mica faccio il sensitivo!Mi deve fornire elementi specifici,mi serve i colore dell'ampolla anale,e il grado di elasticità dei corpi cavernosi delle pareti anorettali.


----------



## Eliade (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica faccio il sensitivo!Mi deve fornire elementi specifici,mi serve i colore dell'ampolla anale,e il grado di elasticità dei corpi cavernosi delle pareti anorettali.


Insomma, Valerio fa prima a darti il numero della paziente da esaminare... :condom::rotfl:

Quindi, in linea generale, ha ragione quando dice che il colore cambia?


----------



## viola di mare (3 Marzo 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

questo thread è una 
....
cagata !


scusate ! 


:spaghetti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No carissima, non te la puoi cavare cosi a buon mercato, ero proprio in cerca di un tuo parere su chi guarda il contorno dell'ano della compagna con la lente di ingrandimento per capire se e quanti ne ha presi, e che trova la vagina stretta stretta come nuova!
> 
> Qui il tuo contributo è determinante.
> 
> ...


Devy tu per mangiare il bifidus metti le autoreggenti? Per sapere, magari è più efficace...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy tu per mangiare il bifidus metti le autoreggenti? Per sapere, magari è più efficace...:mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Marzo 2014)

*e si*



Eliade ha detto:


> Insomma, Valerio fa prima a darti il numero della paziente da esaminare... :condom::rotfl:
> 
> Quindi, in linea generale, ha ragione quando dice che il colore cambia?


Si questa ha il culo rosso sangue...!


----------



## sienne (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy tu per mangiare il bifidus metti le autoreggenti? Per sapere, magari è più efficace...:mrgreen:



Ciao 


:rotfl::rotfl:

stupenda!

sienne


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy tu per mangiare il bifidus metti le autoreggenti? Per sapere, magari è più efficace...:mrgreen:



Faccio anche di peggio ma mi vergogno a scriverlo, tutti sanno in famiglia che scrivo qui, se a qualcuno malauguratamente venisse in mente di iscriversi o anche solo leggere    aiutooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma qualcosa sull'indaco o sul violetto brillantinato, giusto per non essere sempre così banali?



Cosi gli contava pure i brillantini persi.


----------



## Gian (3 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Faccio anche di peggio ma mi vergogno a scriverlo, tutti sanno in famiglia che scrivo qui, se a qualcuno malauguratamente venisse in mente di iscriversi o anche solo leggere    aiutooooooooooooooooo!



tranquilla ! Ti copriamo noi nel caso !!!
Siamo come i Blues Brothers, tutti in missione per conto di Dio.
:up:


----------



## Homer (3 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mica faccio il sensitivo!Mi deve fornire elementi specifici,mi serve i colore dell'ampolla anale,e il grado di elasticità dei corpi cavernosi delle pareti anorettali.




AHAHAHAHAHA

muoio, basta ti prego!!! Sono in ufficio.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (3 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Devy tu per mangiare il bifidus metti le autoreggenti? Per sapere, magari è più efficace...:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (3 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> tranquilla ! Ti copriamo noi nel caso !!!
> Siamo come i Blues Brothers, tutti in missione per conto di Dio.
> :up:



Grazie, ci conto veramente nel caso, ti chiamerò a testimoniare, come 'amico' virtuale, come quella che è sparita e che parlava con gli 'angeli'.:up::idea:


----------



## Traccia (4 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna...


non sono una grande esperta... ma la risposta è SI, ASSOLUTAMENTE SI. TI CORNIFICAVA E DI BRUTTO. Mettiti animo in pace, volta pagina, ormai è andata. Ma iil tuo racconto non lascia dubbi.
E' proprio così. 100%. (ovviamente secondo me  )

ciaus


----------



## Valerio2 (4 Marzo 2014)

Traccia ha detto:


> non sono una grande esperta... ma la risposta è SI, ASSOLUTAMENTE SI. TI CORNIFICAVA E DI BRUTTO. Mettiti animo in pace, volta pagina, ormai è andata. Ma iil tuo racconto non lascia dubbi.
> E' proprio così. 100%. (ovviamente secondo me  )
> 
> ciaus


Ciao, anche se mi fa male ormai me ne sto facendo una ragione e ti ringrazio per avermi dato un parere serio, visto che quasi tutti non hanno fatto altro che prendere in giro e mettere in dubbio la veridicità della mia storia, perché mai dovrei mentire se ho chiesto un consiglio serio, e poi ho scritto apposta ogni imbarazzante e forse stupido dettaglio appunto per capirci qualcosa e perché qui posso farlo senza vergogna, vista l'impossibilità per ovvi motivi di parlarne con qualcuno! Forse qui nessuno è mai stato tradito e non sa cosa si prova!


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

ma in pratica perchè vi siete lasciati?
com'è andata?


----------



## saro (4 Marzo 2014)

*spero di esserti di aiuto*

Ciao Valerio,

da quello che scrivi lei ti ha sicuramente tradito, quindi stando agli standard "normali" di un rapporto di coppia fattene una ragione. Se invece ti riconoscessi in qualcosa di simile a quello che scrivo nel mio 3d "voglia di corna" allora il discorso cambia; sia se godessi nell'essere "cornuto" come nel mio caso, sia nel proporti come "toro" per rendere cornuto il suo nuovo uomo. Ti dico questo perchè da quello che scrivi mi sembra evidente che lei sia entrata in un rapporto cuckold- Bull nel ruolo di sweet. 
Quindi il consiglio che ti do è, se ti interessa questo mondo, quello di parlarle apertamente e quindi diventare suo complice in uno dei due ruoli.






Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, più che confessarmi volevo anche chiedere un parere a chi più esperto di me in materia di corna, premetto che si tratta di una storia vera e non sono un mitomane, ho 34 anni e per 6 anni ho convissuto con una donna 4 anni più vecchia di me, per poi lasciarci circa un mese fa. Ebbene all'inizio nulla di strano, due fidanzati normali, lei trasgressiva capello corto culone bello rotondo e sodo e gambe muscolose, insomma per strada gli sguardi cadevano proprio lì, anche se mai vestita troppo vistosamente, e la cosa un po' mi appagava, aperta con me ad ogni pratica sessuale, poi ad un certo punto il desiderio da parte sua cala ed i rapporti sempre più rari salvo episodi in cui diventava infoiata, controllo i suoi sms e trovo da parte di qualche collega messaggi un po' così ma mai inequivocabili, poi cene di lavoro con tacco 12 e vestitini che con me non portava, nel tempo i colleghi amici? con cui capitava di uscire cambiavano spesso assieme ai cambi di lavoro, incomincio a controllare in casa e trovo tra la sua biancheria intima dei profilattici che non usavamo e non ho acquistato, durante i rapporti controllo la situazione ma la sua vagina è sempre molto stretta e ben curata, tant'è che lei ci gioca dicendo che era passato tanto tempo, mentre il suo ano è sempre più coronato da una porzione di pelle più scura e rugosa (premetto che con il calo del desiderio sopracitato abbiamo avuto solo due rapporti anali in 4 anni anche se a lei una volta piaceva molto), ed è proprio quest’ultimo particolare riguardante l’ano che mi ha maggiormente insospettito, così con calma provo a parlarci ma niente, un giorno in macchina sua trovo una confezione di autoreggenti nuove rimaste per un po' e poi sparite dopo un mesetto, con me mai usate, e dulcis in fundo un giorno con una sua scusa ci scambiamo le macchine e sul sedile e la portiera della sua auto trovo delle strane macchie bianche, diciamo che è sempre stata abbastanza indipendente ma ultimamente quando usciva sola con amiche? tornava alle 3/4 del mattino, a volte alticcia, gettando al suo arrivo i perizomi nel cesto della biancheria non proprio puliti, in uno degli ultimi amplessi ha anche confessato che due c...i assieme non sarebbero stati male per lei salvo poi smentire il tutto, negli anni inoltre ha sempre ricevuto regalini vari dalle colleghe e colleghi innocui?, ma quello più strano che ho scoperto è stato un anellino elastico di brillantini da piede (mai usato con me e cercando in internet parlavano di un certo significato?), ultimamente visto che girava le fiere per lavoro di abitudine mi mostrava le foto delle camere dove aveva dormito e sinceramente mi è sembrato un po' strano, negli ultimi tempi a volte durante la cena parlava di lesbiche e scambi di coppia ma lei diceva tanto per parlare, e finita la cena via a chattare con amiche? sul telefonino assiduamente. Ebbene insomma le coincidenze c'erano tutte ma io sorvolavo perché non ci volevo credere, troppo una brava donna e premurosa con me in tutto, e adesso a mente fredda mi chiedo, mi cornificava di brutto? sarà finita in qualche giro di scambio coppie e privè? avrei forse potuto e dovuto diventare cuckold (termine che ho scoperto cercandola in siti specializzati per scambisti)? mi stava comunicando qualcosa? Spero di non essere stato volgare, non era il mio scopo, ma vorrei cortesemente sapere il vostro parere perché questo dubbio adesso mi tormenta un po'!
> grazie


----------



## Valerio2 (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma in pratica perchè vi siete lasciati?
> com'è andata?


è andata che lei nell'ultima settimana ha piantato il muso e con un sacco di scuse è stata praticamente sempre fuori casa compresa la sera, ovviamente io che avevo già dei dubbi ma sorvolavo perché le volevo molto bene e perché speravo fossero paranoie (pur di stare assieme avrei sopportato anche un piccolo tradimento) ho fatto notare la cosa e quindi c'è stata la prima ed ultima furibonda litigata della nostra storia, lei urlava in maniera isterica dicendo che aveva toccato il fondo, che non potevamo più andare avanti, che non mi poteva più vedere, che io ero pensieroso, e senza che io insinuassi apertamente l'argomento dicendo che lei non aveva un altro. Alla fine dopo qualche giorno di pura pazzia ho deciso e non senza grossi rimorsi ma con un po' di orgoglio di andarmene per primo dalla casa che avevamo preso in affitto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> è andata che lei nell'ultima settimana ha piantato il muso e con un sacco di scuse è stata praticamente sempre fuori casa compresa la sera, ovviamente io che avevo già dei dubbi ma sorvolavo perché le volevo molto bene e perché speravo fossero paranoie (pur di stare assieme avrei sopportato anche un piccolo tradimento) ho fatto notare la cosa e quindi c'è stata la prima ed ultima furibonda litigata della nostra storia, lei urlava in maniera isterica dicendo che aveva toccato il fondo, che non potevamo più andare avanti, che non mi poteva più vedere, che io ero pensieroso, e senza che io insinuassi apertamente l'argomento dicendo che lei non aveva un altro. Alla fine dopo qualche giorno di pura pazzia ho deciso e non senza grossi rimorsi ma con un po' di orgoglio di andarmene per primo dalla casa che avevamo preso in affitto!


ti ha mostrizzato dopo averti tradito e prima di mollarti. Non ti sei perso nulla.


----------



## oscuro (4 Marzo 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma in pratica perchè vi siete lasciati?
> com'è andata?


E come può essere andata?il culo si era fatto nero pece,grondava sangue pesto,quindi è stato il caso di chiudere.


----------



## free (4 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> è andata che lei nell'ultima settimana ha piantato il muso e con un sacco di scuse è stata praticamente sempre fuori casa compresa la sera, ovviamente io che avevo già dei dubbi ma sorvolavo perché le volevo molto bene e perché speravo fossero paranoie (pur di stare assieme avrei sopportato anche un piccolo tradimento) ho fatto notare la cosa e quindi c'è stata la prima ed ultima furibonda litigata della nostra storia, lei urlava in maniera isterica dicendo che aveva toccato il fondo, che non potevamo più andare avanti, che non mi poteva più vedere, che io ero pensieroso, e senza che io insinuassi apertamente l'argomento dicendo che lei non aveva un altro. Alla fine dopo qualche giorno di pura pazzia ho deciso e non senza grossi rimorsi ma con un po' di orgoglio di andarmene per primo dalla casa che avevamo preso in affitto!



ok avete litigato, ma sappiamo che quando si litiga non è che sia tutto chiarissimo
al netto della megalitigata, secondo te, i motivi della vostra separazione quali sono?
te lo chiedo perchè secondo me dovresti riflettere su questo, e forse così potresti voltare serenamente pagina


----------



## Valerio2 (4 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ok avete litigato, ma sappiamo che quando si litiga non è che sia tutto chiarissimo
> al netto della megalitigata, secondo te, i motivi della vostra separazione quali sono?
> te lo chiedo perchè secondo me dovresti riflettere su questo, e forse così potresti voltare serenamente pagina


Non lo so sono qui anche per questo, forse non le piacevo più e trovava sfogo con altri finché il palco non è crollato per la scomoda verità che stava diventando ormai evidente!


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

*Questo treddì*

... è la cosa più surreale e tra le più divertenti che mi sia capitato di leggere su Tradinet.
valerio, tu ci offri infinite occasioni di pensiero e meditazione e così, gratuitamente e senza nessuno sforzo!
Io ti ringrazio per avermi iniettato ossigeno, giacché è scritto "il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti", ma anche fu scritto "il riso fa buon sangue".


----------



## Valerio2 (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è la cosa più surreale e tra le più divertenti che mi sia capitato di leggere su Tradinet.
> valerio, tu ci offri infinite occasioni di pensiero e meditazione e così, gratuitamente e senza nessuno sforzo!
> Io ti ringrazio per avermi iniettato ossigeno, giacché è scritto "il riso abbonda sulla bocca degli stolti", ma anche fu scritto "il riso fa buon sangue".


Beata te che ti diverti!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

Ma non l'hai più vista né sentita?


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Beata te che ti diverti!


Vabbè, ma per te non è acqua passata?


----------



## Valerio2 (4 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non l'hai più vista né sentita?


No non l'ho più vista ne sentita, non ha nemmeno voluto assistere al trasloco, magari fosse acqua passata ma rivederla ora mi farebbe solo male!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> No non l'ho più vista ne sentita, non ha nemmeno voluto assistere al trasloco, magari fosse acqua passata ma rivederla ora mi farebbe solo male!



Ma che acqua passata? È passato un mese, giusto? 

Comunque se la devi rivedere perlomeno mandala un po' a fare in culo!


----------



## JON (4 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che acqua passata? È passato un mese, giusto?
> 
> Comunque se la devi rivedere perlomeno mandala un po' a fare in culo!


Solo un mese? Allora i dubbi sono leciti.

Non potrebbe mandarla a fare qualcos'altro? Il culo già l'ha fatto.:carneval:


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ne hai bisogno.
> basta ragionare...essù!!!
> se fosse vero quello che dice il pallaro di turno...
> una zona fisica...diversa, sarebbe vero che *grandi* cazzi e tanti, ti trasformano la patatina!!!!
> ...



Spider.... basta un dildo... 
poi... il parto trasforma e parecchio...


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sai che vengono pure *per lo sforzo nel parto* e pure agli uomini, quindi non fanno testo neppure quelle.



Assolutamente sì.


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oddio, dai... ripeto, il pensiero della modificazione a seguito di, è assurdo.
> Ma io penso di conoscere ogni linea del corpo del mio uomo. Non si tratta di passione -che sì, acceca- ma di amore.
> Nella passione, non lo noti.
> Quando fai l'amore e ti sembra che tutto il mondo sia concentrato attorno a lui/lei, registri ogni piccolo neo -e lo ami- ogni peletto, ogni macchiolina -e le ami.
> E pure il colore e le grinze dell'ano. Anche quello appartiene al corpo dell'uomo che ami.


:up:
Mi piace come lo hai scritto, davvero. 
Mi sembra molto sincero.
Lo penso anch'io, ovviamente.


----------



## Valerio2 (5 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Solo un mese? Allora i dubbi sono leciti.
> 
> Non potrebbe mandarla a fare qualcos'altro? Il culo già l'ha fatto.:carneval:


Simpatia portami via!


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Valerio, è troppo tardi per capire se ti tradiva.
Prima di arrivare all'epilogo dovevi accertartene quando eri con lei se volevi una risposta a questa domanda, non chiederlo a un forum su internet.
Pedinandola, seguendola etc.
Tutto si può fare se lo si vuole.
Ora, non ha senso farsi la domanda, cosa cambia saperlo?
Vi siete lasciati.
Non vi sentite più. E' finita. 
Probabilmente sì, ti tradiva, ma sicuramente non ti voleva più.
E questa è la cosa più importante. 
Fine.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Valerio, è troppo tardi per capire se ti tradiva.
> Prima di arrivare all'epilogo dovevi accertartene quando eri con lei se volevi una risposta a questa domanda, non chiederlo a un forum su internet.
> Pedinandola, seguendola etc.
> Tutto si può fare se lo si vuole.
> ...


grande:up:


----------



## Valerio2 (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Valerio, è troppo tardi per capire se ti tradiva.
> Prima di arrivare all'epilogo dovevi accertartene quando eri con lei se volevi una risposta a questa domanda, non chiederlo a un forum su internet.
> Pedinandola, seguendola etc.
> Tutto si può fare se lo si vuole.
> ...



Si ormai sto realizzando di averla persa, hai ragione forse dovevo pedinarla, il fatto è che così forse avevo paura di perderla anche se poi è successo lo stesso, quello che mi spaventa è cosa possa aver combinato quando eravamo  assieme, ho se sia finita in chissà quale strano giro, non credere che io abbia pensato solo ad orge o privè, ma ho pensato anche a sette, debiti di gioco o lavaggi di cervello di chissà chi, secondo i mie conti non tutti i suoi guadagni finivano sul conto corrente, questo lo avevo verificato e non tornavano i conti, e poi non è da tutti scoprire in macchina della compagna delle autoreggenti e che queste spariscano senza essere indossate o scoprire dei profilattici scrupolosamente custoditi! facile a dirsi, ma secondo te come faccio a darmi delle risposte e mettermi il cuore in pace?


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Si ormai sto realizzando di averla persa, hai ragione forse dovevo pedinarla, il fatto è che così forse avevo paura di perderla anche se poi è successo lo stesso, quello che mi spaventa è cosa possa aver combinato quando eravamo  assieme, ho se sia finita in chissà quale strano giro, non credere che io abbia pensato solo ad orge o privè, ma ho pensato anche a sette, debiti di gioco o lavaggi di cervello di chissà chi, secondo i mie conti non tutti i suoi guadagni finivano sul conto corrente, questo lo avevo verificato e non tornavano i conti, e poi non è da tutti scoprire in macchina della compagna delle autoreggenti e che queste spariscano senza essere indossate o scoprire dei profilattici scrupolosamente custoditi! facile a dirsi, ma secondo te come faccio a darmi delle risposte e mettermi il cuore in pace?


Non puoi più darti delle risposte e non ha senso ossessionarti nel ricercarle.
Da quello che dici aveva delle storie, o forse aveva "una" sola storia, non fossilizzarti solo sulle dinamiche più trasgressive, niente di quello che tu elenchi può dar adito a pensare a sette orge o altro.
Le autoreggenti non vogliono dire nulla: una donna se esce con l'amante sceglie un suo modo di presentarsi che non necessariamente è quello a cui tu sei abituato, e sicuramente e per fortuna usa il preservativo. I particolari anatomici lasciano il tempo che trovano, non possono dare risposte.
Lasciala perdere e cerca una tua nuova vita con un'altra donna.
Prima lo fai e meglio starai.
Altrimenti tutto quanto rischia di trasformarsi in un'ossessione tardiva, del tutto inutile.


----------



## Valerio2 (5 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi più darti delle risposte e non ha senso ossessionarti nel ricercarle.
> Da quello che dici aveva delle storie, o forse aveva "una" sola storia, non fossilizzarti solo sulle dinamiche più trasgressive, niente di quello che tu elenchi può dar adito a pensare a sette orge o altro.
> Le autoreggenti non vogliono dire nulla: una donna se esce con l'amante sceglie un suo modo di presentarsi che non necessariamente è quello a cui tu sei abituato, e sicuramente e per fortuna usa il preservativo. I particolari anatomici lasciano il tempo che trovano, non possono dare risposte.
> Lasciala perdere e cerca una tua nuova vita con un'altra donna.
> ...


Si hai ragione bisogna sempre guardare avanti, ma adesso non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di trovarmi un'altra donna, per il momento sto bene da solo!


----------



## danny (5 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione bisogna sempre guardare avanti, ma adesso non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di trovarmi un'altra donna, per il momento sto bene da solo!



E' comprensibile.
Ma devi stare solo anche senza di lei.
Abituarti alla sua assenza. 
Scaccia le ossessioni.
Goditi la tua solitudine in compagnia di te stesso.
Cerca di stare il meglio possibile.
E pensare che è del tutto inutile scavare senza uno scopo, senza un fine.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

Valerio mandala a fanculo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Valerio mandala a fanculo!!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Valerio mandala a fanculo!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (5 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Valerio mandala a fanculo!!!



Con la Fissan.


----------



## Valerio2 (5 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con la Fissan.


Alla fine con queste battute dal c...o mi farete anche ridere!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Alla fine con queste battute dal c...o mi farete anche ridere!


comunque proprio stronza sta tizia! Mi sta sul culo da morire! Valerio... Cazzo mi dispiace per te, davvero

ma adesso dove stai? Che fai? Fai cose? Vedi gente?


----------



## danny (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Valerio mandala a fanculo!!!


Ottima sintesi :up:


----------



## Valerio2 (6 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> comunque proprio stronza sta tizia! Mi sta sul culo da morire! Valerio... Cazzo mi dispiace per te, davvero
> 
> ma adesso dove stai? Che fai? Fai cose? Vedi gente?



Per il momento provvisoriamente sono a casa dei miei genitori e sto di m...a!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Per il momento provvisoriamente sono a casa dei miei genitori e sto di m...a!


come stai messo ad amicizie? ce ne hai amici con cui uscire e svagarti?


----------



## Buscopann (6 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Per il momento provvisoriamente sono a casa dei miei genitori e sto di m...a!


Fai una tombola con loro e gli zii..vedrai cge dopo starai meglio :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Alla fine con queste battute dal c...o mi farete anche ridere!



Finalmente, e te lo dice una che ha pianto tanto allo scoppio della bomba, poi fortunatamente si riesce anche a riderci sopra, al tradimento, ed a dare pure del cornuto al traditore sorridendo.


----------



## Valerio2 (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Finalmente, e te lo dice una che ha pianto tanto allo scoppio della bomba, poi fortunatamente si riesce anche a riderci sopra, al tradimento, ed a dare pure del cornuto al traditore sorridendo.



Grazie mille per le parole di conforto, anch'io definisco tutto questo casino come "scoppio della bomba" mi sembra il termine giusto, oltre a soffrire per la separazione e per il tradimento (o tradimenti, ormai non capisco più quanti siano stati) soffro più che altro per le modalità, per quello che ci sarà dietro, per tutti i segnali involontari o volontari, e per la paura di aver vissuto anni con una persona dalle doppie vite e dai mille segreti!

Spero il tuo tradimento non sia stato così doloroso e complicato!


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Grazie mille per le parole di conforto, anch'io definisco tutto questo casino come "scoppio della bomba" mi sembra il termine giusto, oltre a soffrire per la separazione e per il tradimento (o tradimenti, ormai non capisco più quanti siano stati) soffro più che altro per le modalità, per quello che ci sarà dietro, per tutti i segnali involontari o volontari, e per la paura di aver vissuto anni con una persona dalle doppie vite e dai mille segreti!
> 
> Spero il tuo tradimento non sia stato così doloroso e complicato!



Il mio è stato veramente da bastardi, quasi sei anni di doppia vita, poi ha tentato di minimizzare il tutto, in maniera quasi ridicola.

Ovviamente come il 90% o più dei traditori l'ha subito rinnegata, cancellata, dimenticata, arrivando persino a dire che finalmente stava bene senza più l'ossessione di nasconderla e di doverle rispondere decine di volte al giorno con msg 'a comando' o qualcosa di simile.

Comunque tutti i tradimenti sono brutti, basterebbe cosi poco ad essere onesti e sinceri, ma mio marito, come molte altre persone, non ha nel DNA la trasparenza.

Ho sbagliato io a sottovalutare certi aspetti del suo carattere.

Se sei superficiale su tanti aspetti della vita, lo sei anche tradendo. Ti viene facile.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il mio è stato veramente da bastardi, quasi sei anni di doppia vita, poi ha tentato di minimizzare il tutto, in maniera quasi ridicola.
> 
> Ovviamente come il 90% o più dei traditori l'ha subito rinnegata, cancellata, dimenticata, arrivando persino a dire che finalmente stava bene senza più l'ossessione di nasconderla e di doverle rispondere decine di volte al giorno con msg 'a comando' o qualcosa di simile.
> 
> ...


Ma hai davvero intenzione di passare il pezzo di vita che ti rimane
a deplorare tuo marito e i suoi tradimenti?
Non ti pare una vita grama?

E inconcludente?

Ricorda: TU lo hai sposato e ci hai fatto dei figli.


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai davvero intenzione di passare il pezzo di vita che ti rimane
> a deplorare tuo marito e i suoi tradimenti?
> Non ti pare una vita grama?
> 
> ...


Invece fa bene.Sono ferite che non si chiudono facilmente, si attenuano
solo....Ma gia il riuscire a raccontare il tutto con distacco e ironia e una grande conquista.
E poi anche LUI l'ha sposata e ci ha fatto dei figli e il minimo che si merita la madre 
dei propri figli e onestà e sincerità. E che cavolo! Un altro po' che fra poco dovremmo anche 
chiedere scusa....Forse il tuo quadro antico la pensa diversamente ma non siamo tutti
uguali.


----------



## oscuro (6 Marzo 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Invece fa bene.Sono ferite che non si chiudono facilmente, si attenuano
> solo....Ma gia il riuscire a raccontare il tutto con distacco e ironia e una grande conquista.
> E poi anche LUI l'ha sposata e ci ha fatto dei figli e il minimo che si merita la madre
> dei propri figli e onestà e sincerità. E che cavolo! Un altro po' che fra poco dovremmo anche
> ...


Ma ci perdi ancora tempo?


----------



## disincantata (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Invece fa bene.Sono ferite che non si chiudono facilmente, si attenuano
> solo....Ma gia il riuscire a raccontare il tutto con distacco e ironia e una grande conquista.
> E poi anche LUI l'ha sposata e ci ha fatto dei figli e il minimo che si merita la madre
> dei propri figli e onestà e sincerità. E che cavolo! Un altro po' che fra poco dovremmo anche
> ...



Non solo, anche a spassarmela con uno più giovane.:up:


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo, anche a spassarmela con uno più giovane.:up:



Brava! E forse lo dovrebbe fare anche il quadro antico...
Se lo merita con tutta sta pazienza poveretta:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Invece fa bene.Sono ferite che non si chiudono facilmente, si attenuano
> solo....Ma gia il riuscire a raccontare il tutto con distacco e ironia e una grande conquista.
> E poi anche LUI l'ha sposata e ci ha fatto dei figli e il minimo che si merita la madre
> dei propri figli e onestà e sincerità. E che cavolo! Un altro po' che fra poco dovremmo anche
> ...


Beh sai io proprio non me ce la vedo il quadro antico
Preoccuparsi di me in questo modo qua...

Ma in qualche maniera so
che se certe cose di me le avessero dato fastidio

se ne andava no?

Io penso che la vita vissuta e l'età ridimensionino di molto la gravità degli eventi...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non solo, anche a spassarmela con uno più giovane.:up:


Ah ma non sapevo eh?
COmplimenti era ora...
Che bel colpaccio eh?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Brava! E forse lo dovrebbe fare anche il quadro antico...
> Se lo merita con tutta sta pazienza poveretta:carneval:


Glielo dico sempre sai?
Ma non ha ancora trovato uno che le piaccia.
Ma di uomini che la corteggiano ce ne sono a iosa...


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Glielo dico sempre sai?
> Ma non ha ancora trovato uno che le piaccia.
> Ma di uomini che la corteggiano ce ne sono a iosa...


Non ho dubbi...ma vorrei vedere a te cosa faresti se lo venissi a scoprire.Non è una provocazione ma una curiosità


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi...ma vorrei vedere a te cosa faresti se lo venissi a scoprire.Non è una provocazione ma una curiosità


Riderei di cuore...
Sai conoscendola...

ANzi vederla tutta per aria e istupidita dalle emozioni...

Mi farebbe perfino tenerezza...

Poi lei non è tipa che la intorti con le parole, ma solo con i gesti...e i fatti concreti...

Se non parti con due orecchini d'oro...il due di picche è assicurato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai io proprio non me ce la vedo il quadro antico
> Preoccuparsi di me in questo modo qua...
> 
> Ma in qualche maniera so
> ...


Fino a un certo punto si possono ridimensionare certi eventi ma l'amarezza e la delusione rimangono sempre nel cuore, ovvio quando ol cuore uno ce l'ha.Si posdono seppellire ogni tanto per il passare del tempo ma sempre riaffioranno ogni tanto perché non era solo marito e padre quella persona ma la persona con cui ho condiviso i momenti più importanti della tua vita.Non è questione di saggezza ma semplicemente sensibilita.Ma ci vuole cuore per capirlo...


----------



## Eratò (6 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Riderei di cuore...
> Sai conoscendola...
> 
> ANzi vederla tutta per aria e istupidita dalle emozioni...
> ...


Ragiona moooolto bene il quadro antico...Anzi smetterei di chiamarla così. ..


----------



## tenebroso67 (6 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Grazie mille per le parole di conforto, anch'io definisco tutto questo casino come "scoppio della bomba" mi sembra il termine giusto, oltre a soffrire per la separazione e per il tradimento (o tradimenti, ormai non capisco più quanti siano stati) soffro più che altro per le modalità, per quello che ci sarà dietro, per tutti i segnali involontari o volontari, e per la paura di aver vissuto anni *con una persona dalle doppie vite e dai mille segreti*!


Sospetti, prove o pseudo-prove, ossessiva ricerca di elementi schiaccianti che forse non significano nulla..... 
Tutto puo' essere o non essere......ci vorrebbe una squadra alla CSI Miami....

Ma dopo aver letto quello che hai scritto a piu' riprese, penso che quella in neretto sia la vera risposta....
*"con una persona dalle doppie vite e dai mille segreti*!"

Non rimane altro che fartene una ragione, anzi.....forse una ragione non c'e',
c'e' una strada con mille diramazioni e percorsi impossibili da prevedere....


----------



## Valerio2 (8 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Il mio è stato veramente da bastardi, quasi sei anni di doppia vita, poi ha tentato di minimizzare il tutto, in maniera quasi ridicola.Ovviamente come il 90% o più dei traditori l'ha subito rinnegata, cancellata, dimenticata, arrivando persino a dire che finalmente stava bene senza più l'ossessione di nasconderla e di doverle rispondere decine di volte al giorno con msg 'a comando' o qualcosa di simile.Comunque tutti i tradimenti sono brutti, basterebbe cosi poco ad essere onesti e sinceri, ma mio marito, come molte altre persone, non ha nel DNA la trasparenza.Ho sbagliato io a sottovalutare certi aspetti del suo carattere.Se sei superficiale su tanti aspetti della vita, lo sei anche tradendo. Ti viene facile.


Tranquilla non hai sbagliato tu a sottovalutare certi aspetti, è che quando si è innamorati tante cose non si vedono e se si vedono pensiamo di aver frainteso, insomma si è offuscati e ci fidiamo pienamente dell'altra persona, poi succede quello che succede!


----------



## Valerio2 (18 Marzo 2014)

Ciao a tutti credo si sia chiuso un capitolo, con il tempo la verità viene sempre a galla, infatti domenica mi ha chiamato un mio carissimo amico dopo aver incontrato casualmente all'autogrill a 200 km da casa (a volte neanche farlo apposta) la mia ex compagna di ritorno da un weekend d'amore assieme al nuovo amichetto, ha pure avuto il coraggio di salutare e presentarlo, vi rendete conto è passato pochissimo tempo oltre al danno la beffa, ebbene da descrizione e nome trattasi di un suo collega nonché amico di famiglia oserei dire, ha mangiato e bevuto da noi e gli ho pure fatto dei favori, ha frequentato casa nostra assieme alla sua compagna che ha poi improvvisamente lasciato mesi fa, adesso si spiega tutto ma forse è solo il più importante di una lista di amichetti, che schifo ho vissuto per anni con una persona di m...a!


----------



## feather (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Tranquilla non hai sbagliato tu a sottovalutare certi aspetti, è che quando si è innamorati tante cose non si vedono e se si vedono pensiamo di aver frainteso, insomma si è offuscati e ci fidiamo pienamente dell'altra persona, poi succede quello che succede!


Al contrario, proprio perché si è innamorati si percepisce molto più acutamente.


----------



## Valerio2 (18 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Al contrario, proprio perché si è innamorati si percepisce molto più acutamente.


Maaa.... sarà anche, comunque ormai non è più un mio problema, ho avuto le mie risposte e ora sono single con nessuna intenzione di perdere altri anni di vita a pianificare figli e famiglia per poi prenderlo in c..o, di sicuro non mi farò prete ma non ho più voglia di impegnarmi seriamente!


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Maaa.... sarà anche, comunque ormai non è più un mio problema, ho avuto le mie risposte e ora sono single con nessuna intenzione di perdere altri anni di vita a pianificare figli e famiglia per poi prenderlo in c..o, di sicuro non mi farò prete ma non ho più voglia di impegnarmi seriamente!



E' stata una brutta delusione, e ci vorrà tempo per smaltirla di certo, ma inutile fare proclami... non sai che cose belle ti riserva ancora la vita.


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Maaa.... sarà anche, comunque ormai non è più un mio problema, ho avuto le mie risposte e ora sono single con nessuna intenzione di perdere altri anni di vita a pianificare figli e famiglia per poi prenderlo in c..o, di sicuro non mi farò prete ma non ho più voglia di impegnarmi seriamente!



attento al cinismo.
puoi smettere di credere nell'amore, ma non smettere di amare te.
la chiusura, il diniego, lo sberleffo, non ti porterà a niente.


----------



## Valerio2 (18 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' stata una brutta delusione, e ci vorrà tempo per smaltirla di certo, ma inutile fare proclami... non sai che cose belle ti riserva ancora la vita.


Si certo ci mancherebbe la vita non finisce qui, adesso sto cambiando lavoro e città, andrò a fare un lavoro precario ma è il lavoro che ho sempre sognato in una zona che mi è sempre piaciuta, purtroppo ho dovuto cambiare il mio mondo perché non mi riconoscevo più in niente, ora sono pieno di adrenalina e tutto sarà nuovo, per fortuna ho qualche amico vero ed è grazie a loro se sono riuscito a risolvere questa squallida storia che tanti nel sito hanno indicato come falsa soltanto perché ho descritto ogni particolare per venirne fuori, da quando ho ricevuto quella telefonata è stata un'altra mazzata ed adesso sto cercando di rialzarmi, per fortuna tra un mese partirò!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Si certo ci mancherebbe la vita non finisce qui, adesso sto cambiando lavoro e città, andrò a fare un lavoro precario ma è il lavoro che ho sempre sognato in una zona che mi è sempre piaciuta, purtroppo ho dovuto cambiare il mio mondo perché non mi riconoscevo più in niente, ora sono pieno di adrenalina e tutto sarà nuovo, per fortuna ho qualche amico vero ed è grazie a loro se sono riuscito a risolvere questa squallida storia che tanti nel sito hanno indicato come falsa soltanto perché ho descritto ogni particolare per venirne fuori, da quando ho ricevuto quella telefonata è stata un'altra mazzata ed adesso sto cercando di rialzarmi, per fortuna tra un mese partirò!


La verità fa male ma libera.
Pensaci.
Qui non sei solo ad averlo provato.


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti credo si sia chiuso un capitolo, con il tempo la verità viene sempre a galla, infatti domenica mi ha chiamato un mio carissimo amico dopo aver incontrato casualmente all'autogrill a 200 km da casa (a volte neanche farlo apposta) la mia ex compagna di ritorno da un weekend d'amore assieme al nuovo amichetto, ha pure avuto il coraggio di salutare e presentarlo, vi rendete conto è passato pochissimo tempo oltre al danno la beffa, ebbene da descrizione e nome trattasi di un suo collega *nonché amico di famiglia oserei dire, ha mangiato e bevuto da noi e gli ho pure fatto dei favori*, ha frequentato casa nostra assieme alla sua compagna che ha poi improvvisamente lasciato mesi fa, adesso si spiega tutto ma forse è solo il più importante di una lista di amichetti, che schifo ho vissuto per anni con una persona di m...a!



allora posso dire una cosa "oscurianamente" ?
queste in grassettato sono cose che non so a voi, ma a me personalmente
fanno girare le scatole in modo bestiale.
Tu caro mi fai un santissimo piacere, le dai un bel calcio nel sedere e dille di dimenticarsi
del tuo nome.

poi c'è un termine per definire queste persone, ma quando lo usi,
insorge sdegnata la categoria. 

Pensa a te e pensa al tuo futuro, sarà radioso senza un individuo del genere.


----------



## Valerio2 (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> allora posso dire una cosa "oscurianamente" ?
> queste in grassettato sono cose che non so a voi, ma a me personalmente
> fanno girare le scatole in modo bestiale.
> Tu caro mi fai un santissimo piacere, le dai un bel calcio nel sedere e dille di dimenticarsi
> ...


No me ne sono andato io schifato dalla nostra casa in affitto appena scoppiata la bomba, immaginavo cosa stava succedendo ed ho avuto un minimo di orgoglio, lei non ha neanche voluto essere presente al trasloco, ho provato per una settimana a parlare alla mia ex compagna ma lei non ha fatto altro che attaccare, raccontare balle, ed accusarmi non so di cosa, sebbene l'abbia supplicata in tutte le lingue che mi dicesse almeno una volta la verità non per fare una strage ma per mettere ordine nella mia testa, finché per fortuna l'altro giorno non ho ricevuto la telefonata, adesso io non l'ho più vista e non la voglio più vedere, sarò completamente indifferente, non merita rispetto e nemmeno un saluto!


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> No me ne sono andato io schifato dalla nostra casa in affitto appena scoppiata la bomba, immaginavo cosa stava succedendo ed ho avuto un minimo di orgoglio, lei non ha neanche voluto essere presente al trasloco, ho provato per una settimana a parlare alla mia ex compagna* ma lei non ha fatto altro che attaccare, raccontare balle, ed accusarmi non so di cosa, sebbene l'abbia supplicata in tutte le lingue che mi dicesse almeno una volta la verità non per fare una strage ma per mettere ordine nella mia testa,* finché per fortuna l'altro giorno non ho ricevuto la telefonata, adesso io non l'ho più vista e non la voglio più vedere, sarò completamente indifferente, non merita rispetto e nemmeno un saluto!


ecco, leggete, leggete bene....speriamo che sia messo bene in chiaro
che esistono "donne" di questa caratura.

E ringrazia Iddio che non eravate sposati, sennò ti avrebbe fatto vedere i topini verdi. 
sulle balle, non preoccuparti, è un malvezzo di famiglia, 
ti consiglio di rifarti una vita e di rimuoverla, in giro ci sono un sacco di donne ottime
e davvero brave.


----------



## Valerio2 (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ecco, leggete, leggete bene....speriamo che sia messo bene in chiaro
> che esistono "donne" di questa caratura.
> 
> E ringrazia Iddio che non eravate sposati, sennò ti avrebbe fatto vedere i topini verdi.
> ...


Non so se mi spiego, oltre al dolore della separazione che già basta e avanza, mi sono subito i sensi di colpa, le risposte non avute e la certezza che fosse tutta una manovra organizzata da mesi ed occultata in maniera morbosa, anche se sono e mi ritengo un bel ragazzo faccio fatica a vedermi allo specchio, la decisione di trasferirmi in un'altra città e cambiare lavoro è stata d'obbligo, dopo il fattaccio non ho dormito per 15 giorni interi rischiando la mia salute, andavo aventi a caffeina, poi un giorno stremato mi sono buttato a letto e ho dormito per 15 ore, adesso per lo shock sto perdendo i capelli e sono in cura, spero che con la nuova vita la caduta si arresti!


----------



## Gian (18 Marzo 2014)

Valerio2 ha detto:


> Non so se mi spiego, oltre al dolore della separazione che già basta e avanza, mi sono subito i sensi di colpa, le risposte non avute e la certezza che fosse tutta una manovra organizzata da mesi ed occultata in maniera morbosa, anche se sono e mi ritengo un bel ragazzo faccio fatica a vedermi allo specchio, la decisione di trasferirmi in un'altra città e cambiare lavoro è stata d'obbligo, dopo il fattaccio non ho dormito per 15 giorni interi rischiando la mia salute, andavo aventi a caffeina, poi un giorno stremato mi sono buttato a letto e ho dormito per 15 ore, adesso per lo shock sto perdendo i capelli e sono in cura, spero che con la nuova vita la caduta si arresti!



caro ragazzo, a parte il tono scherzoso di questa specie di forum, non sai quanto ti capisco.
sono addolorato per quello che hai scritto e mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tu riesca a
metterti alle spalle questa storia terrificante.
Certo che sei una bella persona, guarda, fai un bel viaggio fin dal mese prossimo, raccogli
un bel gruppo di amici e svagati....per i capelli ci sono i rimedi, per le ferite dell'anima
purtroppo ci vorrà più tempoo.
NOn hai idea del dispiacere che mi crea leggere queste storie ... .
forza.


----------



## Valerio2 (18 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> caro ragazzo, a parte il tono scherzoso di questa specie di forum, non sai quanto ti capisco.
> sono addolorato per quello che hai scritto e mi auguro con tutto il cuore che tu riesca a
> metterti alle spalle questa storia terrificante.
> Certo che sei una bella persona, guarda, fai un bel viaggio fin dal mese prossimo, raccogli
> ...


Grazie per la vicinanza e per i consigli, per fortuna amo lo sport e di sicuro mi aiuterà, infatti il mio nuovo lavoro riguarderà questo settore, le uniche cose che mi consolano sono: 1 che c'è gente che sta peggio per tanti altri motivi, 2 che non ci sono dei figli che soffrono, 3 che abbiamo convissuto ma per fortuna senza sposarci, 4 che eravamo in affitto, 5 che da una persona così falsa sarebbe accaduto in ogni caso prima o poi!
Inoltre ai due piccioncini freschi freschi e pieni di grinta auguro che possano provare le stesse cose, ma non per vederli soffrire ma soltanto perché capiscano come ci si sente, quando invece bastavano 4/5 parole per dire la verità e chiudere la relazione in maniera civile!


----------

